# ......



## jamman

LOCATION - MRC

http://www.mrctuning.com

DATE - SATURDAY 26th APRIL 2014

This Rolling Road shootout is an open invitation to anyone who wants to attend, you don't have to run your car.

The grounds are extensive and there is room for plenty of TTs so if you want to run your car on the RR or just come along and mingle please feel free we are a very friendly bunch.

THE COST OF RUNNING ON THE RR - approx £40

THE ROLLING ROAD:

http://www.mrctuning.com/index.php?opti ... &Itemid=18

MRC Tuning now has its own state of the art Cartec 4 wheel drive rolling road capable of reading over 1500BHP.

You will recieve a printout and jpg of your run, including torque and power at the wheels and engine.

Rollin' Roaders

1.Jamman - TTR GT2860RS

Watchers

1.

"The Night Before"

Many of us are staying on the Friday evening 25th in the Premier Inn at Silverstone.

It's always great fun and in my eyes is a must 

Hotel - Remember to book 25-4 (Tonksy)

http://www.premierinn.com/en/hotel/SILGRE/silverstone

Premier Inn
Silverstone
Brackley Hatch
Syresham
nr. Brackley
Northamptonshire
England
NN13 5TX

It looks like the cheaper rooms are gone now so best double up to soften the blow.

Might be worth giving them a call.

Peeps Attemding "The night before"

1. Jamman
2. NeilC

As we get closer I will be able to give an appropriate start time but for now you can get to MRC from 9am onwards.

We will run the cars based on who is available so no set times to show up by.

Grub

Will be doing a cold buffet/lunchbox full of yummy treats for peeps to munch on.

Prices TBC but around about £5/£6

Tea/Coffee/Cold Drinks Price TBC

AWARDS

BIG HORSEPOWER TROPHY - The ultimate TT award
STAGE 2 WINNER TROPHY - Just watch Dammo and Mondo catfight
STAGE 1 WINNER TROPHY - The marker of a good remap
STANDARD WINNER TROPHY - If there are any standard TTs left out there. 
BEST CAR OF THE DAY AWARD - Just an opinion

Last years great do.....

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=319707&hilit=rolling


----------



## Nem

Only problem with changing venue is basically all previous results are useless to compare to, everyone starts over with a new dyno.

Count me in either way


----------



## jamman

Nem said:



> Only problem with changing venue is basically all previous results are useless to compare to, everyone starts over with a new dyno.
> 
> Count me in either way


Good man 8)


----------



## neilc

Well obviously I am in..Surrey rolling road always seems very well regarded but may be to far for those pesky Northerners :wink:


----------



## anthony_839

where is this held? and when 
wouldn't mind doing it and want to get the rr'd


----------



## Matt B

Surrey - Are you having a giraffe?


----------



## Matt B

Lets have somewhere in the middle of the country please (including Scotland) which would put it around ......hmmmm let me see. Well about 20 miles from me lol


----------



## neilc

Matt B said:


> Surrey - Are you having a giraffe?


It's in the South Matt :wink:


----------



## Matt B

neilc said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surrey - Are you having a giraffe?
> 
> 
> 
> It's in the South Matt :wink:
Click to expand...

I am aware of its geographical location - much as I a aware of your penchant for slippers and cardigans


----------



## jamman

Matt B said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surrey - Are you having a giraffe?
> 
> 
> 
> It's in the South Matt :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am aware of its geographical location - much as I a aware of your penchant for slippers and cardigans
Click to expand...

 :lol:

Like I had to explain to Neil earlier :roll: this is just a toe in the water thread for people to throw any suggestions they may have for venues.

Last year was great and we may go there again but I wasn't that impressed with their lack of response to the DSG questions I asked.


----------



## ian222

Well up for this again, regarding power station they were ok as you say bit crap about the dsg lot. I must admit dont fancy travelling much further though its long enough for me.


----------



## neilc

Matt B said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surrey - Are you having a giraffe?
> 
> 
> 
> It's in the South Matt :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am aware of its geographical location - much as I a aware of your penchant for slippers and cardigans
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: I HAVE NEVER OWNED A CARDIGAN !!!!!!!

P.S it is getting cold though so may get one soon....


----------



## V6RUL

I'm in depending on venue..
Steve


----------



## Spaceman10

Hi guys 
I would like to come to this if possible 
Be nice to see what the rs is doing so please count me in

Cheers

Phil


----------



## mullum

I'd prefer a new location personally, ideally further south. I know having it in the middle of the country seems fair, but then I'm sure there were a disproportionate amount of people who lived half an hour away :lol:


----------



## jamman

The venue will not be moving further south as it's not fair on our Northern friends.

If peeps want to recommend a venue go for it but it can't be too far South or North.


----------



## J•RED

I will be up for this depending on dates obviously. Iv had a few tweaks done so will be good to see an improvement 

These guys are middle of the country and close to main motorways. Iv never used them though but they may be willing to do a "club" day. 4wd dyno to. Anyone heard of them?

http://www.edmotorsport.co.uk/rolling-road/

Jason.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rich196

R-tech? Well regarded!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## J•RED

Rich196 said:


> R-tech? Well regarded!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


That's not a bad shout. More central too 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mullum

J•RED said:


> http://www.edmotorsport.co.uk/rolling-road/


I'd vote for that place over the other two, for what it's worth.


----------



## BaueruTc

If I could get long notice then I would be up for the very long trek down the road. 8)


----------



## jamman

Rich196 said:


> R-tech? Well regarded!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


Hi Mate,

Can you PM or post the details please.

You still owe me a beer for that jubilee clip

Cheers

James


----------



## jamman

BaueruTc said:


> If I could get long notice then I would be up for the very long trek down the road. 8)


I will make sure you get loads of notice mate plus a lot of us stay the night before in a cheap premier type inn which is normally the highlight of the meet.


----------



## ades tt 180

Im up for it if depending on location.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## conlechi

Yep , would be up for this , depending on date etc


----------



## Lollypop86

I'll come to watch (nott be tea bitch), I dont need a computer to tell me I've got bigger baws than most of y'all lol

J
xx


----------



## millepeed

Last year was great and we may go there again but I wasn't that impressed with their lack of response to the DSG questions I asked.[/quote]

hi james 
count lilla n me in where ever it is and for the night before we had a great time. good banter n good conversations and a good time with all. im not worried about the machine n dsg will still run just to compair what it did the last time.
oh and the best excuse is already in the bag :wink: 
lilla sends a :-*


----------



## V6RUL

millepeed said:


> Last year was great and we may go there again but I wasn't that impressed with their lack of response to the DSG questions I asked.


hi james 
count lilla n me in where ever it is and for the night before we had a great time. good banter n good conversations and a good time with all. im not worried about the machine n dsg will still run just to compair what it did the last time.
oh and the best excuse is already in the bag :wink: 
lilla sends a :-*[/quote]

Maybe there will be a few competing for the DSG excuse award..
Steve


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Not planning on having any new engine work done this year* (brakes and suspension first), but count me in where ever it is.

*So I won't be getting the 'Most Improved' award - again! :x
(Maybe somebody could lend Neil a calculator this year..? Eight fingers, two thumbs obviously isn't enough..)


----------



## tonksy26

After going on holiday the same day as the previous 2 RR days ... I WILL make the 2014 RR !!!

So count me in providing it's not further down south


----------



## jamman

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Not planning on having any new engine work done this year* (brakes and suspension first), but count me in where ever it is.
> 
> *So I won't be getting the 'Most Improved' award - again! :x
> (Maybe somebody could lend Neil a calculator this year..? Eight fingers, two thumbs obviously isn't enough..)


Yeah Neil you foooool

Great to see such an interest (again) and I will note you all down but I'm still hoping for more suggestions for the RR.

Going to check out and contact the ones mentioned so far.

So come on TT owners has anyone got any more suggestions ?


----------



## Lollypop86

I could suggest Storm Developments in Tadley but again its not exactly central but Andy and the guys there are good

J
xx


----------



## tonksy26

Awesome GTI ? :roll: :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86

or MRC tuning in Banbury Oxford?

J
xx


----------



## Nem

Lollypop86 said:


> or MRC tuning in Banbury Oxford?
> 
> J
> xx


Thats a good option.


----------



## ades tt 180

Im sure midland vw have a rr...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jamman

tonksy26 said:


> After going on holiday the same day as the previous 2 RR days ... I WILL make the 2014 RR !!!
> 
> So count me in providing it's not further down south


That will be Tonks not coming then :wink:


----------



## jamman

Ok that's 4 or 5 options for me to look into thank you folks.

I will report back with options etc when I have the information and have made a decision with my secretary and backroom team. :lol:


----------



## Callum-TT

If we are including our Scottish friends in this surely a good spot would be Big Fish Tuning in Stokesley (Middlesbrough) it's even got middle in the name 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## R222CEC

I'm up for it if it's at the surrey one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Callum-TT

R222CEC said:


> I'm up for it if it's at the surrey one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well why am I not surprised someone down South wants it down south.

You do realise that for me it would be 300 miles each way and even further 500+ for our Scottish members and you are stating you will only go if it's in Surrey?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> have made a decision with my secretary and backroom team. :lol:


That will be me then :lol: :wink:


----------



## jamman

Callum-TT said:


> R222CEC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm up for it if it's at the surrey one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Well why am I not surprised someone down South wants it down south.
> 
> You do realise that for me it would be 300 miles each way and even further 500+ for our Scottish members and you are stating you will only go if it's in Surrey?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
Click to expand...

Chill Callum it's won't be in Surrey.

It also won't be in Middlesbrough.


----------



## Matt B

Stoke or brum then


----------



## Callum-TT

jamman said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R222CEC said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm up for it if it's at the surrey one
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Well why am I not surprised someone down South wants it down south.
> 
> You do realise that for me it would be 300 miles each way and even further 500+ for our Scottish members and you are stating you will only go if it's in Surrey?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Chill Callum it's won't be in Surrey.
> 
> It also won't be in Middlesbrough.
Click to expand...

Leeds 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## V6RUL

UK..


----------



## anthony_839

is it going to be near Essex?


----------



## Callum-TT

Lands end probably if you southern fairies get your way.

Scared of the M1 and those bigger northern boys 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## V6RUL

Callum-TT said:


> Lands end probably if you southern fairies get your way.
> 
> Scared of the M1 and those bigger northern boys
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


They think the air is thinner up norff..
Steve


----------



## Lollypop86

Anything north of Oxford is norf for me lol

J
Xx


----------



## eastwood1875

Count me in too - I might convoy with Spaceman if his up for it ?

Daz


----------



## V6RUL

It will be like going on holiday for you suvvern softies..
Steve


----------



## Lollypop86

We're all goin on a norfern holiday, pack you long johns and your.....gloves too! Lol

J
Xx


----------



## eastwood1875

How about P Torque (Wolverhampton) Aldon Automotive (Dudley)

Watch out for the Peaky Blinders when passing through Brum though


----------



## Lollypop86

What about making sure they don't nick my wheels while I'm driving too? :O

J
Xx


----------



## V6RUL

Lollypop86 said:


> What about making sure they don't nick my wheels while I'm driving too? :O
> 
> J
> Xx


I think you should be concerned about keeping your hand on your penny..
Steve


----------



## Matt B

Let's find a 4wd dyno that takes DSG so we can see ubrul on the rollers


----------



## eastwood1875

V6RUL said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about making sure they don't nick my wheels while I'm driving too? :O
> 
> J
> Xx
> 
> 
> 
> I think you should be concerned about keeping your hand on your penny..
> Steve
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86

I dont get it ;(

J
xx


----------



## V6RUL

Matt B said:


> Let's find a 4wd dyno that takes DSG so we can see ubrul on the rollers


 :wink:

It's what your granny would say..


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

As everyone complains that using _Dyno A_ gives a different reading to _Dyno B_, is it worth considering what sort of dyno it is the cars are run on?

Searching for recommendations on accurate dynos I came across this from a guy on the GTROC site who seems to run a dyno himself:


http://tinyurl.com/qxv5jgj said:


> There are 2 main types of dyno, retarder dynes and inertia dynes. Inertia dynos use heavy rollers of a known mass. The wheel power of the car is used to accelerate the rollers as fast as possible. Given that the mass of the rollers is known, force = mass x acceleration allows you measure the rate of acceleration an thus calculate the force.
> 
> The 2nd type of dyno is a retarder dyno. A retarder dyno uses a non contact eddy current brake to retard a light roller with little inertia. The dyno system allows the rollers to accelerate at a fixed rate when the power of the car is applied to them. This means if you dyno a 100bhp car, or a 1000bhp car, the acceleration rate is constant. A retarder dyno uses a load cell to calculate the tractive effort at the roller surface.
> 
> Personally i much prefer retarder dynos. Dyno Dynamics, Mustang (new ones- old skool are inertia iirc), Mainline dyno log, and Land and Sea etc are retarder dynos. Maha, Hoffman, Dynojet etc are inertia.
> 
> An inertia dyno is very dependant upon gear ratio. You need to run the car as close to 1:1 a possible. If you dont and say you run the car with a mechanical gearing advantage, say in like 2nd gear, the car will accelerate very fast, the rollers will accelerate very quickly due to the mechanical advantage of the gearing, and a huge power figure will be read. This means that the power number can be 'frigged' up or down by gear selection. Additionally, most inertia dynos calculate transmission loss via a coast down method. Lets say the test has been conducted in as close as 1:1 gear as possible, so the 'wheels' figure is as realistic as possible, however, then it can all get a bit sketchy. Irrespective of any debate about accuracy of coast down method, what happens if the operator does the coast down with the handbrake applied, or even the foot brake? You get a mahoosive flywheel number.
> 
> Retarder dynos use direct measurement (via the load cell) and a controlled acceleration rate and most use modelling to transfer from wheel power to flywheel power, as opposed to coast down.
> 
> I'll be 100% honest and tell you i have a dyno dynamics 4wd dyno- so of course i am gonna say its the best one- which of course i believe it is, but it is nearly double the price of some others. If you are gonna go and spend your money- you buy the best one there is. No point on getting one for less money that doesnt do the job as well. Irrespective of that though, i believe retarder type dynos are much superior to inertia.
> 
> I regularly see cars coming in with dyno numbers from other types of machines. I saw one recently, dyno'd on one machine at 225bhp, dyno'd on mine at 160 ish (Flywheel). The customer commented that the guy at the first dyno then ran the car again (maybe in another gear) and generated 280bhp! Conversely i also see very similar results from other DD machines. I saw a golf with a supercharge conversion, dynod on another DD at 229BHP (fly) the operator had told him it went lean at high rpm, so matey had fitted a fuel reg and turned the base pressure up to 'fix' it. (I know, i know!) Dyno'd at 224BHP Fly on mine. AFR was pegged at 10 on both dyno sheets, but jumped to 16 at 5500rpm on the first one, and very slightly higher on the one i did.


Just a thought&#8230;


----------



## Wak

neilc said:


> Well obviously I am in..Surrey rolling road always seems very well regarded but may be to far for those pesky Northerners :wink:


Regarded by who? SRR dont run mk1 quattro TT's! :roll:


----------



## Wak

I tend not to prefer dyno dynamics as from what I have seen they use a fixed factor to calculate against losses which is not accurate at all where as dynos using coast down tend to at least try and calculate losses which are more accurate in my opinion.

Brooklands Horse Power is a decent dyno ( 2wd only so haldex fuse needs pulling).

I quite like the original venue at Powerstation.

Count me in if I can get there!


----------



## neilc

Wak said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well obviously I am in..Surrey rolling road always seems very well regarded but may be to far for those pesky Northerners :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Regarded by who? SRR dont run mk1 quattro TT's! :roll:
Click to expand...

Well Mr Grumpy , I have read numerous rolling road reviews of SSR which always come out well but wasn't aware of the inability to RR a TT MK1 :?


----------



## jamman

neilc said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well obviously I am in..Surrey rolling road always seems very well regarded but may be to far for those pesky Northerners :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Regarded by who? SRR dont run mk1 quattro TT's! :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well Mr Grumpy , I have read numerous rolling road reviews of SSR which always come out well but wasn't aware of the inability to RR a TT MK1 :?
Click to expand...

Well you are aware now numbnuts

That's it I'm defriending you on Facebook, Twitter, Instagram and Gaydar.


----------



## neilc

Whatever


----------



## jamman

neilc said:


> This person is on your foe list and their post will not be displayed


Muppet(Hairy) :-*


----------



## Lollypop86

(facepalm) never a dull moment round here lol

J
xx


----------



## jamman

Neil I've decided to keep you on Gaydar as I like your picture :wink:


----------



## tonksy26

jamman said:


> Neil I've decided to keep you on Gaydar as I like your picture :wink:


You on instragram then mr James ?


----------



## jamman

tonksy26 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Neil I've decided to keep you on Gaydar as I like your picture :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> You on instragram then mr James ?
Click to expand...

No matey not at the mo.


----------



## Matt B

Instahom more like


----------



## tonksy26

Matt B said:


> Instahom more like


Instahom ?


----------



## jamman

Catch up Tonks think about it :wink:


----------



## tonksy26

jamman said:


> Catch up Tonks think about it :wink:


Still don't get it :?


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

tonksy26 said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Instahom more like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Instahom ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Catch up Tonks think about it :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still don't get it :?
Click to expand...

I understand it's like Grindr, but for men in comfortable cardi's


----------



## Sean-f

I would love to come to this would not be putting the car on the RR but think it would be good craic, it would depend on where though as I live "upt north" and last time I was "darn sauf" not many of the pubs "wine bars" were whippet friendly and it took ages before the wife could find someone to fight


----------



## anthony_839

haha to the last comment 

but surley I would be bes to get on a 4wd roller? and not have to pull the fuse on the hadlex units.


----------



## V6RUL

anthony_839 said:


> haha to the last comment
> 
> but surley I would be bes to get on a 4wd roller? and not have to pull the fuse on the hadlex units.


Drive in, drive out..
Steve


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> anthony_839 said:
> 
> 
> 
> haha to the last comment
> 
> but surley I would be bes to get on a 4wd roller? and not have to pull the fuse on the hadlex units.
> 
> 
> 
> Drive in, drive out..
> Steve
Click to expand...

Steve we both know in an ideal world yes but TTs seem to play up
everytime on them so pulling this Haldex fuse seems the only
option.


----------



## V6RUL

My TT runs ok on Awesomes rollers which I believe is a Dyno Dynamics type.
If there is one further South then I'm sure the DSG brigade will be happy.
You can't pull the fuse on a DSG for 2wd as the DSG doesn't allow any drive with the fuse pulled, the only way round it for 2wd is to uncouple the rear driveshaft, which is too time consuming and not worth the effort.
Even Autograph take mine to Awesomes rollers as Autographs rollers are 2wd and not worth the effort of uncoupling for an individual run, however, they will do it for multiple runs on mine.
Steve


----------



## Lollypop86

one of the places in oxford i posted is 4wd i think I'll ask one of the guys

J
xx


----------



## mullum

Lollypop86 said:


> one of the places in oxford i posted is 4wd i think I'll ask one of the guys
> http://www.edmotorsport.co.uk/rolling-road/


----------



## caney

Count me in wherever it is ,i'll bring a proper car with proper 4wd


----------



## conlechi

caney said:


> Count me in wherever it is ,i'll bring a proper car with proper 4wd


Nice one Steve


----------



## jamman

caney said:


> Count me in wherever it is ,i'll bring a proper car with proper 4wd


 8)


----------



## Duggy

How the hell did I miss this thread 

I'm in

Do you want some more frames this year James?

Regards RR's the continuity would be good to keep, but I understand the DSG issues. I know people keep stating this RR is 4wd and that RR is 4wd drive, but so is the Powerstation one, I think if another RR is chosen it had better have proof of running DSG with realistic figures or we may have the same problems and no continuity

John


----------



## jamman

Duggy said:


> How the hell did I miss this thread
> 
> I'm in
> 
> Do you want some more frames this year James?
> 
> Regards RR's the continuity would be good to keep, but I understand the DSG issues. I know people keep stating this RR is 4wd and that RR is 4wd drive, but so is the Powerstation one, I think if another RR is chosen it had better have proof of running DSG with realistic figures or we may have the same problems and no continuity
> 
> John


I hear what you are saying John I just wanted to look at other options first there's a lot of people that have contacted me wanting to stay put.


----------



## Duggy

jamman said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> How the hell did I miss this thread
> 
> I'm in
> 
> Do you want some more frames this year James?
> 
> Regards RR's the continuity would be good to keep, but I understand the DSG issues. I know people keep stating this RR is 4wd and that RR is 4wd drive, but so is the Powerstation one, I think if another RR is chosen it had better have proof of running DSG with realistic figures or we may have the same problems and no continuity
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> I hear what you are saying John I just wanted to look at other options first there's a lot of people that have contacted me wanting to stay put.
Click to expand...

Indeed, and I'll be there where ever it is 

I'll just personally use Powerstation if we we go elsewhere as I can clearly see the development of my car :wink:

John


----------



## bboy80

Sounds like a good excuse to meet up with you guys, being a newbie an all


----------



## jamman

bboy80 said:


> Sounds like a good excuse to meet up with you guys, being a newbie an all


You will be more than welcome 8)


----------



## Duggy

Have you had any thoughts on dates yet James, as I have a few things to do before it happens, including a trip to Staines...

John


----------



## tonksy26

Duggy said:


> Have you had any thoughts on dates yet James, as I have a few things to do before it happens, including a trip to Staines...
> 
> John


Yeah the day I go on holiday probably ....


----------



## Duggy

tonksy26 said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you had any thoughts on dates yet James, as I have a few things to do before it happens, including a trip to Staines...
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah the day I go on holiday probably ....
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I ain't booking one until I have the date :wink:

John


----------



## kevbeans

Been watching this thread for a while and I'm tempted to come down, stick my car on the dyno and check out some of your cars for the day. Any idea when and where this will be yet?

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamman

Duggy said:


> Have you had any thoughts on dates yet James, as I have a few things to do before it happens, including a trip to Staines...
> 
> John


Hi John,

I'm looking at spring mate May/June

PS Find out when Tonks is on holiday ;-)

PPS @Kev come down is always a laugh

Cheers

James


----------



## Dingabell

Would be up for this been to the last two and enjoyed them both, depending on what date it is as I'm on holiday in June. If it's at the Power Station would you be using the same Prem Inn as last year James? Oh and will Gazzer be doing the burgers


----------



## Duggy

jamman said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you had any thoughts on dates yet James, as I have a few things to do before it happens, including a trip to Staines...
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> Hi John,
> 
> I'm looking at spring mate May/June
> 
> PS Find out when Tonks is on holiday ;-)
> 
> PPS @Kev come down is always a laugh
> 
> Cheers
> 
> James
Click to expand...

I estimate Tonksy will be on holiday in May and June :lol:

Plenty of time for the master plan to be completed 8)

John


----------



## redsilverblue

jamman said:


> That's it I'm defriending you on Gaydar.


 :lol: :lol:

As always, I'm in :lol: Not sure what for


----------



## jamman

redsilverblue said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's it I'm defriending you on Gaydar.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> As always, I'm in :lol: Not sure what for
Click to expand...

That's me happy now you going to come and play the night before this time.

Yes you can bring your hubby :wink:


----------



## redsilverblue

jamman said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's it I'm defriending you on Gaydar.
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> As always, I'm in :lol: Not sure what for
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's me happy now you going to come and play the night before this time.
> 
> Yes you can bring your hubby :wink:
Click to expand...

He has no real interest in cars :lol: I don't know if I'll play the night before, not sure, depends on location, I guess


----------



## jamman

I've had quite a few PMs asking for Powerstation


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> I've had quite a few PMs asking for Powerstation


I think you understand the DSG boys feelings about "lackof" Powerstation.
Steve


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had quite a few PMs asking for Powerstation
> 
> 
> 
> I think you understand the DSG boys feelings about "lackof" Powerstation.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Yeah but you know DSG aren't real cars anyway Steve lets not beat around the bush.


----------



## redsilverblue

jamman said:


> I've had quite a few PMs asking for Powerstation


A few PMs and a very public Powerstation please 

bboy80 wants a Powerstation too, so plus two :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

My DSG boys will go strike if Powerstation is used again.. :evil: 
Pick something better or there will be trouble.
anon


----------



## Lollypop86

V6RUL said:


> My DSG boys will go strike if Powerstation is used again.. :evil:
> Pick something better or there will be trouble.
> anon


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

no you wont lol

J
xx


----------



## neilc

Just rang the one I was telling you about James , just waiting for costings etc..


----------



## Matt B

neilc said:


> Just rang the one I was telling you about James , just waiting for costings etc..


That'll be in lands end then


----------



## millepeed

Yeah but you know DSG aren't real cars

[smiley=oops.gif] that statement will help get more TT dsg owners there for a great night before n fantastic day out meeting other TT enthusiasts
we will still be going though james


----------



## Duggy

redsilverblue said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've had quite a few PMs asking for Powerstation
> 
> 
> 
> A few PMs and a very public Powerstation please
> 
> bboy80 wants a Powerstation too, so plus two :lol:
Click to expand...

What my official photographer said ;-)

John

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## redsilverblue

Duggy said:


> What my official photographer said ;-)
> 
> John


I most certainly am :lol:


----------



## mullum

Personally I would like to go somewhere new and to try to accommodate the DSG'ers.
I wonder if the votes for Powerstation are coming from people who live near there - or if they just love that venue ? If the majority of people happen to live near to, or just love the Powerstation - then fair enough. Perhaps people who live much further away may not be as precious about returning there, even if a different venue meant travelling just as far ? Dunno :?:


----------



## caney

Marlin in Miton Keynes is quite good also, used them a few times when i had the TT!


----------



## Nem

caney said:


> Marlin in Miton Keynes is quite good also, used them a few times when i had the TT!


Didn't we have a day there once? We all got 230 - 250hp on mapped 225's?


----------



## caney

Nem said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marlin in Miton Keynes is quite good also, used them a few times when i had the TT!
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't we have a day there once? We all got 230 - 250hp on mapped 225's?
Click to expand...

december 2008 i think?


----------



## jamman

Two maybe three options will be presented (MRC/ Powerstation will be options) and I will run a private ballet of people who are actually going to attend I will then publish the results and who voted for what so the PC brigade won't start crying.

I'm not going to run a public vote because any Tom Dick or Harry could vote with no intention of actually coming.


----------



## TTSPORT666

Im in too....not too bothered where it will be..But understand the dsg debate.. :wink:

As long as i beat our Mondo again that's all that maters... :lol:

Damien.


----------



## jamman

TTSPORT666 said:


> Im in too....not too bothered where it will be..But understand the dsg debate.. :wink:
> 
> As long as i beat our Mondo again that's all that maters... :lol:
> 
> Damien.


You want me to offer the RR bloke same as last time to "adjust" your figures Dammo ?


----------



## neilc

jamman said:



> I will run a private ballet .


BALLOT :wink:

nit


----------



## jamman

neilc said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will run a private ballet .
> 
> 
> 
> BALLOT :wink:
> 
> nit
Click to expand...

Many fanks secretary x


----------



## Duggy

jamman said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will run a private ballet .
> 
> 
> 
> BALLOT :wink:
> 
> nit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Many fanks secretary x
Click to expand...

Don't let Neil count them, you know what happened at RR13... :roll:

John


----------



## TTSPORT666

jamman said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im in too....not too bothered where it will be..But understand the dsg debate.. :wink:
> 
> As long as i beat our Mondo again that's all that maters... :lol:
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> You want me to offer the RR bloke same as last time to "adjust" your figures Dammo ?
Click to expand...

 :lol: Was all legit cheeky git . Need to up my game this year me thinks... 
ps Neil has many talents but counting ain't one of them..  :wink:

Damien


----------



## Duggy

TTSPORT666 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im in too....not too bothered where it will be..But understand the dsg debate.. :wink:
> 
> As long as i beat our Mondo again that's all that maters... :lol:
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> You want me to offer the RR bloke same as last time to "adjust" your figures Dammo ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lol: Was all legit cheeky git . Need to up my game this year me thinks...
> ps Neil has many talents but counting ain't one of them..  :wink:
> 
> Damien
Click to expand...

Buy fmic - check
Buy 3" dp - check
Buy 630 injectors - check
Fit all of the above - on the cards
Get Wak remap - in the cards
Get a nice new rr reading - roll on rr14

John

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jamman

Duggy said:


> Buy fmic - check
> Buy 3" dp - check
> Buy 630 injectors - check
> Fit all of the above - on the cards
> Get Wak remap - in the cards
> Get a nice new rr reading - roll on rr14
> 
> John
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


WMI will make a difference John with the added excitement of invisible flames


----------



## Duggy

jamman said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buy fmic - check
> Buy 3" dp - check
> Buy 630 injectors - check
> Fit all of the above - on the cards
> Get Wak remap - in the cards
> Get a nice new rr reading - roll on rr14
> 
> John
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
> 
> 
> 
> WMI will make a difference John with the added excitement of invisible flames
Click to expand...

Something maybe for the future James, due to it being a daily driver, I'm avoiding it at the moment :-/

With the size of the ah fabrications fmic it should keep it a lot cooler for the near future, but wmi and a hybrid will definitely be on my future list.

Sat at RPM at the moment having the oem cats put back on, as the sports cats are part funding the 3" dp ;-)

John

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## OeTT

I'm in. Will make sure I've been to Wak first 
Keep me posted.
Stewart


----------



## jamman

OeTT said:


> I'm in. Will make sure I've been to Wak first
> Keep me posted.
> Stewart


Will be good to see you again mate


----------



## olly12

Hi James  is it just for mk1's?


----------



## olly12

I think MRC would be the better choice..


----------



## jamman

No mate there will be a few MK2 there and you should know you are more than welcome.

Would be good to see the beast on the rollers.


----------



## neilc

olly12 said:


> Hi James  is it just for mk1's?


I had best figures for a MK2 last year , that's about to be smashed :lol: :lol:


----------



## olly12

Not yet had her on the rollers. So will be interested in seeing what she will make. Will get some race fuel 
Anyway APR might turn up with 1 of there's so ours will be blown out the water !! On the rollers  on the road they might have the edge


----------



## V6RUL

If APR turn up with a BT S-Tronic, I would be very interested to what they can achieve.
Steve


----------



## olly12

Hi Steve. I would like to see what the S-tronic could do also  would defo have the edge over us on the road 
Will you be attending the RR day? Would like a good look round your car .. Have you managed to sort your gearbox out yet ?


----------



## V6RUL

olly12 said:


> Hi Steve. I would like to see what the S-tronic could do also  would defo have the edge over us on the road
> Will you be attending the RR day? Would like a good look round your car .. Have you managed to sort your gearbox out yet ?


Upto now I'm going to attend the RR, but may depend on venue.
I'm running a MK2 gearbox and HPA are doing some software to allow max clamping pressures, then it comes down to whether my SSP clutch pack is man enough to hadle the 700+ torque.
Steve


----------



## jamman

Olly my mate Steve always turns up at the RR gigs but never runs it's like a unwritten rule.

Steve will be there he's a good sport


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> Olly my mate Steve always turns up at the RR gigs but never runs it's like a unwritten rule.
> 
> Steve will be there he's a good sport


Maybe it will depend on where we're going to be running..
Steve


----------



## olly12

Better look at some good venues then james


----------



## V6RUL

olly12 said:


> Better look at some good venues then james


They don't have to be good, just able to run DSG on a 4 wheel dyno like Awesome GTi, which is a dyno dynamics type.
Steve


----------



## TTSPORT666

olly12 said:


> I think MRC would be the better choice..


Totally with you there Olly "MRC" would be prefect...Many audi clubs, groups have done RR days there. 

Damien.


----------



## neilc

TTSPORT666 said:


> olly12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think MRC would be the better choice..
> 
> 
> 
> Totally with you there Olly "MRC" would be prefect...Many audi clubs, groups have done RR days there.
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Also after I spoke to them the other day , they confirmed they will have some new airflow work done on there rollers by the summer too.


----------



## jamman

Ok Choices will be

Badger Bill £35 (maximum on the day of 20 people due to data logging)
MRC £40
Powerstation £35

I will PM each person on the thread with the details and ask them
to make a choice and then let everyone know as soon as the votes are in.

Cheers

James


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> Ok Choices will be
> 
> Badger Bill £35 (maximum on the day of 20 people due to data logging)
> MRC £40
> Powerstation £35
> 
> I will PM each person on the thread with the details and ask them
> to make a choice and then let everyone know as soon as the votes are in.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> James


Thanks for posting the choices James.
Is it possible to identify if the choices can run 4wd cars without pulling fuses..drive in, drive out..
Steve


----------



## tonksy26

And also a postcode for each one might be useful mate so people can work out the different travel times 

Got the date sorted yet :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## neilc

V6RUL said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Choices will be
> 
> Badger Bill £35 (maximum on the day of 20 people due to data logging)
> MRC £40
> Powerstation £35
> 
> I will PM each person on the thread with the details and ask them
> to make a choice and then let everyone know as soon as the votes are in.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> James
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting the choices James.
> Is it possible to identify if the choices can run 4wd cars without pulling fuses..drive in, drive out..
> Steve
Click to expand...

I spoke to Glenn at MRC Steve , and he said he couldn't guarantee that the TT's would run properly without removing a fuse. I can ask again though for clarification.


----------



## jamman

All three are the same reply can't guarantee that 4wd will run properly.

Full details post codes etc will be in the PM

Looking at maybe early July so hopefully ok weather.


----------



## JoshyTT

im in location dependant and if i had my remap by then, unless they can remap on the day but im guessing to busy by then.

these have a decent rep and offer good club discounts used them a few years back now.

http://www.corten-miller.co.uk/Rolling-Road/


----------



## JoshyTT

also they can cater for dsg.


----------



## jamman

Ok I will add them as a choice.

Four is more than enough to hopefully keep most happy.


----------



## barb

I'm keen for this depending on location and date

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## TTSPORT666

Great stuff chaps...Looking forward to this year...Also if we choose MRC they have a place we can have our annual Hot dog stand.. [smiley=sunny.gif] Christ gona have to start getting my mod list sorted soon...  Need a board room chat with Wak. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## jamman

TTSPORT666 said:


> Great stuff chaps...Looking forward to this year...Also if we choose MRC they have a place we can have our annual Hot dog stand.. [smiley=sunny.gif] Christ gona have to start getting my mod list sorted soon...  Need a board room chat with Wak. :wink:
> 
> Damien.


Don't think there will be any burgers this year I'm afraid mate


----------



## V6RUL

neilc said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Choices will be
> 
> Badger Bill £35 (maximum on the day of 20 people due to data logging)
> MRC £40
> Powerstation £35
> 
> I will PM each person on the thread with the details and ask them
> to make a choice and then let everyone know as soon as the votes are in.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> James
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting the choices James.
> Is it possible to identify if the choices can run 4wd cars without pulling fuses..drive in, drive out..
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I spoke to Glenn at MRC Steve , and he said he couldn't guarantee that the TT's would run properly without removing a fuse. I can ask again though for clarification.
Click to expand...

Pulling the Haldex fuse on a Mk1 V6 DSG doesn't allow any drive to any of the wheels, the DSG dis-engages drive.
Steve


----------



## jamman

I'm sure wherever we go will be able to run your car Steve if your car is issue free and if you are happy for it to run.


----------



## jamman

Ok I'm putting the PM together with post codes, links and then a request to let me know your choices.

Cheers

James


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> I'm sure wherever we go will be able to run your car Steve if your car is issue free and if you are happy for it to run.


Ok then..
Steve


----------



## OeTT

jamman said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great stuff chaps...Looking forward to this year...Also if we choose MRC they have a place we can have our annual Hot dog stand.. [smiley=sunny.gif] Christ gona have to start getting my mod list sorted soon...  Need a board room chat with Wak. :wink:
> 
> Damien.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think there will be any burgers this year I'm afraid mate
Click to expand...

No burgers??? Good god man, get it sorted!!! [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## redsilverblue

jamman said:


> Don't think there will be any burgers this year I'm afraid mate


Say that again?


----------



## jamman

I'm not saying for def but our mate Gaz isn't on the scene anymore.


----------



## OeTT

Perhaps Dammo could do a trolley service??


----------



## redsilverblue

jamman said:


> I'm not saying for def but our mate Gaz isn't on the scene anymore.


True... :?


----------



## Nem

Paul (bigbison) had his TT mapped by MRC and it was dyno'd all day during testing in 4wd, so can't see why they wouldn't be able to now.

For the DSG'ers as long as it can run 4wd then it should allow them to run, not saying there are not other issues possibly but it's a start.


----------



## jamman

35 PMs sent

I'm thinking if we can't sort out the BBQ to take a set amount per head and do a big cold buffet type thing if peeps are interested.

I will of course be sorting out a hotel near the venue for drinks and grub the night before
which in my eyes is a must


----------



## tonksy26

jamman said:


> 35 PMs sent
> 
> I'm thinking if we can't sort out the BBQ to take a set amount per head and do a big cold buffet type thing if peeps are interested.
> 
> I will of course be sorting out a hotel near the venue for drinks and grub the night before
> which in my eyes is a must


Definate must, all venues seem to be about 3 hour away.

Where do we vote James ?


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> 35 PMs sent
> 
> I'm thinking if we can't sort out the BBQ to take a set amount per head and do a big cold buffet type thing if peeps are interested.
> 
> I will of course be sorting out a hotel near the venue for drinks and grub the night before
> which in my eyes is a must


I will be staying over, especially if the right choice is made.. 8) 
Steve


----------



## jamman

tonksy26 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 35 PMs sent
> 
> I'm thinking if we can't sort out the BBQ to take a set amount per head and do a big cold buffet type thing if peeps are interested.
> 
> I will of course be sorting out a hotel near the venue for drinks and grub the night before
> which in my eyes is a must
> 
> 
> 
> Definate must, all venues seem to be about 3 hour away.
> 
> Where do we vote James ?
Click to expand...

Reply to the PM matey


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> I will be staying over, especially if the right choice is made.. 8)
> Steve


Steve feel free to promote your choice to the undecided.


----------



## mullum

No pm here :-|


----------



## jamman

Going to send some more PMs to Mondo, Frase, Gaz and some of the others from last year that haven't posted on here yet.


----------



## millepeed

will be staying over wherever it is being held


----------



## jamman

millepeed said:


> will be staying over wherever it is being held


Night before will be fun you know that Vince. :wink:

Love to lilla


----------



## mullum

Still no PM here :roll:


----------



## Lollypop86

mullum said:


> Still no PM here :roll:


Aww are you feeling left out?

Guess if I stayed over I'd have to stay sober ha ha

J
Xx


----------



## JoshyTT

IF corten miller is chosen i can put people up in my hotel good rates of course 

http://www.the-leagate-inn.co.uk/

https://www.facebook.com/TheLeaGateInn?ref=hl

top bollocks food and beer chin chin.


----------



## jamman

JoshyTT said:


> IF corten miller is chosen i can put people up in my hotel good rates of course
> 
> http://www.the-leagate-inn.co.uk/
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/TheLeaGateInn?ref=hl
> 
> top bollocks food and beer chin chin.


That's very good of you mate.


----------



## jamman

Lollypop86 said:


> Guess if I stayed over I'd have to stay sober ha ha
> 
> J
> Xx


No but there will be a naughty corner/step :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86

Woohoo as long as there is a pillow to park my backside on count me in lol

J
Xx


----------



## BaueruTc

I am actually looking forward to making the trip down the road already!


----------



## mullum

Has everybody received a pm about this "private vote" because I still haven't ? :-|

No comment from Jamman in the thread either.


----------



## TTSPORT666

OeTT said:


> Perhaps Dammo could do a trolley service??


 :lol: First class silver service if you like.. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## jamman

TTSPORT666 said:


> OeTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps Dammo could do a trolley service??
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: First class silver service if you like.. :wink:
> 
> Damien.
Click to expand...

Be careful taking that offer up I'm pretty sure that includes hand relief. :evil:


----------



## mullum

Still no PM nor comment in the thread from Jamman. 
As an attendee of the event in 2013 and a contributor to this thread - shouldn't I have the chance to vote like everybody else ?
If this event is being organised under the banner of the TTF (and indeed the TTOC), then as such - should one person be choosing who gets to vote, who can attend, what date the event takes place and which model of car will or wont be accommodated ? 
And this "private vote" that the organiser has excluded me from - who is going to independently verify that ?


----------



## jamman

Off Foe for just this post

You can be "special" and vote here as I have no wish to read any PM from you.

Choices are MRC, Powerstation, Badger or Corten Miller.

As for independent verification get a life when the vote is over I have already stated that the results with who
voted for what will be posted.

Neil and others were very helpful at last years and will be this year as well.

@Neil You can let me know what he votes

I wouldn't worry toooooo much its a landslide at the moment.


----------



## neilc

mullum said:


> Still no PM nor comment in the thread from Jamman.
> As an attendee of the event in 2013 and a contributor to this thread - shouldn't I have the chance to vote like everybody else ?
> If this event is being organised under the banner of the TTF (and indeed the TTOC), then as such - should one person be choosing who gets to vote, who can attend, what date the event takes place and which model of car will or wont be accommodated ?
> And this "private vote" that the organiser has excluded me from - who is going to independently verify that ?


James is organising the event same as last year and he did a great job I'm sure we will all agree , it takes a lot of one's time to organise events , I should know I have done enough and all in our free time too.

What we don't need is silly words like ' Verification ' being bandied around , please remember this is meant to be fun for us all.

Now let's all get on and make this the best attended and most enjoyable RR day yet.


----------



## redsilverblue

Got to love these dramas ... 

What is the point? Guys, life is way too beautiful and too short for that


----------



## mullum

Just a shame I had to ask 4 times to get to vote :-|



jamman said:


> .. when the vote is over I have already stated that the results with who voted for what will be posted.


Clarified.


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

mullum said:


> If this event is being organised under the banner of the TTF (and indeed the TTOC), then as such - should one person be choosing who gets to vote, who can attend, what date the event takes place and which model of car will or wont be accommodated ?
> And this "private vote" that the organiser has excluded me from - who is going to independently verify that ?


I thought Mullen was joking, taking the pee out of the whole voting situation  
Will review the options over lunch...


----------



## jamman

The TTF's involvement in this amounts to the thread being on their forum and the users of the forum being able to attend and nothing more.

The TTOC's involvement amounts to their members being more than welcome to attend, one of their reps helping me and hopefully a few trophies this year. :wink:

I'm organizing it as I did last year and Kevin did the year before.

Hope this satisfies any questions :roll:


----------



## Lollypop86

jamman said:


> Off Foe for just this post


Did you take me off the "Foe List" to send me my PM  (joking)

p.s its rude not to reply  lol

J
xx


----------



## olly12

Pm sent


----------



## TTSPORT666

jamman said:


> TTSPORT666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OeTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps Dammo could do a trolley service??
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: First class silver service if you like.. :wink:
> 
> Damien.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Be careful taking that offer up I'm pretty sure that includes hand relief. :evil:
Click to expand...

 :lol: Blimey James not sure what airlines you have flown on, if silver service means "happy ending"??... :wink:

mullum buddy chillax. Our James is doing a great thorough job, in his own time, for no remuneration. And for a lot of people's enjoyment. That in my book makes the man a ledge. As Neil rightly said this is fun, so lets keep it that way. :wink:

Damien.


----------



## Lollypop86

fun with party hats and everything?

J
xx


----------



## jamman

Lollypop86 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Off Foe for just this post
> 
> 
> 
> Did you take me off the "Foe List" to send me my PM  (joking)
> 
> p.s its rude not to reply  lol
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

You were never on it Jess 

PS Give me a chance doing all this from iPhone because PC packed up for house move


----------



## Lollypop86

I'm honored I'm only on the general naughty step and not yours lol 

chop chop im impatient lol

J
xx


----------



## jamman

Lollypop86 said:


> I'm honored I'm only on the general naughty step and not yours lol
> 
> chop chop im impatient lol
> 
> J
> xx


Naughty step all the way who wants to be "good" all the time.

You have PM 

Think I better get some work done now, laterz everyone (that means about ten mins)


----------



## mullum

TTSPORT666 said:


> mullum buddy chillax.


Damien, I was only asking for the chance to vote like everyone else buddy.
It looked as though I was being deliberately excluded, which wouldn't have been in the spirit of a "fun" event.
Or does James being a "ledge" mean he can exclude whoever he wants from the vote/the day :?


----------



## olly12

Do we have an idea of a month for this RR day ? Cooler the better really


----------



## neilc

olly12 said:


> Do we have an idea of a month for this RR day ? Cooler the better really


June :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## jamman

neilc said:


> olly12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do we have an idea of a month for this RR day ? Cooler the better really
> 
> 
> 
> June :lol: :lol: :wink:
Click to expand...

or July

Suggest away

I will start July 5th or June 7th


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> olly12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do we have an idea of a month for this RR day ? Cooler the better really
> 
> 
> 
> June :lol: :lol: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> or July
> 
> Suggest away
> 
> I will start July 5th or June 7th
Click to expand...

Can't do July 5th James , it's Harry's birthday and also that's GTI International weekend I believe , not sure when TTOC event is in 2014 either , another date to avoid clashing with.


----------



## tonksy26

28th June ?


----------



## ian222

Can't do the start of June.


----------



## jamman

Ok folks how about 28th June or a date in May?


----------



## Nem

We're working away at venues and dates for evenTT14, but it'll hopefully be July, avoiding Inters on the 4/5th weekend.


----------



## Lollypop86

How about last weekend in April? Its my birthday so just saying *innocent*

J
xx


----------



## jamman

*This is me being accommodating*

Ok I'm going to throw 4 dates at you

26th April (for Jess) (10 days after my birthday)

28th June (for Tonks/ian222)

10th May (FKY)

24th May (again FKY)


----------



## JoshyTT

the latest possible so i can save, will they be able to remaps or should i get that before i was hoping to do it all at once :-|


----------



## Nem

JoshyTT said:


> the latest possible so i can save, will they be able to remaps or should i get that before i was hoping to do it all at once :-|


There's no way they will be doing maping on the day, especially if it's at MRC as they spend a couple of hours dynoing and perfecting the map rather than just slapping it on and hoping for the best


----------



## Lollypop86

jamman said:


> 26th April (for Jess) (10 days after my birthday)


Just another special occassion to get wasted....can someone drive me the day after? lol

J
xx


----------



## caney

April or May would be my choice


----------



## Duggy

I'm open to all of those dates James 

John

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Duggy

caney said:


> April or May would be my choice


Dying to yours on the roller Steve, haven't seen your Five yet ;-)

John

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jamman

Duggy said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> 
> April or May would be my choice
> 
> 
> 
> Dying to yours on the roller Steve, haven't seen your Five yet ;-)
> 
> John
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
Click to expand...

It's a lovely car John very classy*

* this being balanced well with the fact that Steve is very common


----------



## OeTT

May not good for me. Will be in Greece.
Cheers
Stewart


----------



## Dingabell

28th June is good for me James, just back of me hols


----------



## jamman

Hi All

I've not seen any problems with 26th April what do you all reckon ?

That or 28th June but that's weekend before GTI International

Cheers

The Organizzzzzer :wink:


----------



## Matt B

Poor James trying to please everyone wont be easy.


----------



## OeTT

jamman said:


> Hi All
> 
> I've not seen any problems with 26th April what do you all reckon ?
> 
> That or 28th June but that's weekend before GTI International
> 
> Cheers
> 
> The Organizzzzzer :wink:


Both of those are good for me 

Good luck sorting this.


----------



## V6RUL

21st or 28th June is the Swiss TT Tour..
Steve


----------



## Lollypop86

April!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lol

J
Xx


----------



## jamman

Matt B said:


> Poor James trying to please everyone wont be easy.


You know my friend that I'm always eager to please as many as possible. :lol:

Having said that the one bloody banging on about not getting a vote still hasn't voted by all accounts. :roll:


----------



## OeTT

Perhaps he's holding a secret verified ballot?


----------



## jamman

Matt B stop texting me I will not tell you who is in the lead.

OK April 26th it is


----------



## Matt B

jamman said:


> Matt B stop texting me I will not tell you who is in the lead.
> 
> OK April 26th it is


Tit


----------



## redsilverblue

Matt B said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matt B stop texting me I will not tell you who is in the lead.
> 
> OK April 26th it is
> 
> 
> 
> Tit
Click to expand...

He is, he just cannot keep secrets :lol:


----------



## jamman

OeTT said:


> Perhaps he's holding a secret verified ballot?





mullum said:


> should one person be choosing who gets to vote, who can attend, what date the event takes place and which model of car will or wont be accommodated ?
> And this "private vote" that the organiser has excluded me from - who is going to independently verify that ?


Stuff all the above I'm trying to find an ok hotel near(ish) the venue.

You forgot to moan about that. :roll:


----------



## jamman

redsilverblue said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matt B stop texting me I will not tell you who is in the lead.
> 
> OK April 26th it is
> 
> 
> 
> Tit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is, he just cannot keep secrets :lol:
Click to expand...

Sssshhh you x


----------



## Matt B

redsilverblue said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Matt B stop texting me I will not tell you who is in the lead.
> 
> OK April 26th it is
> 
> 
> 
> Tit
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He is, he just cannot keep secrets :lol:
Click to expand...

Aint that the truth. Thats the last time i text him!


----------



## caney

jamman said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caney said:
> 
> 
> 
> April or May would be my choice
> 
> 
> 
> Dying to yours on the roller Steve, haven't seen your Five yet ;-)
> 
> John
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a lovely car John very classy*
> 
> * this being balanced well with the fact that Steve is very common
Click to expand...

 :lol:


----------



## jamman

Matt B said:


> Aint that the truth. Thats the last time i text him!


Bet it isn't Bluenose


----------



## redsilverblue

jamman said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aint that the truth. Thats the last time i text him!
> 
> 
> 
> Bet it isn't Bluenose
Click to expand...

Bluenose and Mingebag, awww got to love this place :lol:


----------



## neilc

Before we agree on April the 26th ,maybe I should call Doug or Glenn at MRC and check that date is ok as I think I mentioned before they are doing some airflow work on their RR before the summer + they get booked up to 3 months in advance too.


----------



## Duggy

neilc said:


> Before we agree on April the 26th ,maybe I should call Doug or Glenn at MRC and check that date is ok as I think I mentioned before they are doing some airflow work on their RR before the summer + they get booked up to 3 months in advance too.


So it's at MRC... :roll:

John


----------



## Lollypop86

so its at MRC?  thats only up the road from me, party with the royals lol

j
xx


----------



## jamman

Great well done Neil YOU PRICK :lol:

(I have already called and emailed them)


----------



## neilc

No it's not as the voting hasn't finished. I was simply saying to check with them first as they are a potential RR to use. Surely that makes sense no ?


----------



## jamman

With a helper like Neil......

Yes folks the choice is MRC by a landslide although only just over half the votes are in.


----------



## jamman

neilc said:


> No it's not as the voting hasn't finished. I was simply saying to check with them first as they are a potential RR to use. Surely that makes sense no ?


No it would make sense not to mention a name derrrrrrr

Neil currently walking his one brain cell on Cromer beach x x


----------



## Lollypop86

I'll ask Stuart if they can keep the R8 out......ITS FIT!  handy knowing someone working there 

j
xx


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> With a helper like Neil......
> 
> Yes folks the choice is MRC by a landslide although only just over half the votes are in.


I think we should choose Clive Atthowe tuning in Norwich actually because it's 10 miles from my house. Is that ok with everyone ? Good. I will book it tomorrow first thing.


----------



## redsilverblue

Duggy said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before we agree on April the 26th ,maybe I should call Doug or Glenn at MRC and check that date is ok as I think I mentioned before they are doing some airflow work on their RR before the summer + they get booked up to 3 months in advance too.
> 
> 
> 
> So it's at MRC... :roll:
> 
> John
Click to expand...

MRC then, you know what that means - we are convoying my friend  :wink:


----------



## jamman

So he can't keep a secret or count (last years RR results)

my bessssy mate will now be tea/coffee boy this year just don't ask for anything tricky like milk or sugar


----------



## redsilverblue

neilc said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> With a helper like Neil......
> 
> Yes folks the choice is MRC by a landslide although only just over half the votes are in.
> 
> 
> 
> I think we should choose Clive Atthowe tuning in Norwich actually because it's 10 miles from my house. Is that ok with everyone ? Good. I will book it tomorrow first thing.
Click to expand...

My goodness, somebody has never faked a sarcasm in his life :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman

redsilverblue said:


> MRC then, you know what that means - we are convoying my friend  :wink:


V Is that like dogging darling x


----------



## redsilverblue

jamman said:


> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> MRC then, you know what that means - we are convoying my friend  :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> V Is that like dogging darling x
Click to expand...

Yes, a rampant dogging, with masks :lol:


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> So he can't keep a secret or count (last years RR results)
> 
> my bessssy mate will now be tea/coffee boy this year just don't ask for anything tricky like milk or sugar


I kept that secret about those warts you said not to mention.


----------



## jamman

Or could this all be the evil organ.izer James' ploy to get his own way and you've all
fallen for it.......


----------



## jamman

neilc said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> So he can't keep a secret or count (last years RR results)
> 
> my bessssy mate will now be tea/coffee boy this year just don't ask for anything tricky like milk or sugar
> 
> 
> 
> I kept that secret about those warts you said not to mention.
Click to expand...

Do you really want to go there


----------



## jamman

redsilverblue said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> redsilverblue said:
> 
> 
> 
> MRC then, you know what that means - we are convoying my friend  :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> V Is that like dogging darling x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, a rampant dogging, with masks :lol:
Click to expand...

yipppeeeee

Ok I'm up early so ingot to chill laterz it's been fun


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> So he can't keep a secret or count (last years RR results)
> 
> my bessssy mate will now be tea/coffee boy this year just don't ask for anything tricky like milk or sugar
> 
> 
> 
> I kept that secret about those warts you said not to mention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Do you really want to go there
Click to expand...

You win :wink:


----------



## jamman

neilc said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really want to go there
> 
> 
> 
> You win :wink:
Click to expand...

That makes Neil look bad...... it shouldn't because I'm reliably informed by his NSU doctor that it's quite common for your dick to turn bright green and then fall off


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you really want to go there
> 
> 
> 
> You win :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That makes Neil look bad...... it shouldn't because I'm reliably informed by his NSU doctor that it's quite common for your dick to turn bright green and then fall off
Click to expand...

Took both hands to catch it though...


----------



## Lollypop86

is that because you missed with the first hand? 

J
xx


----------



## caney

If it's at MRC then i'm sure Doug would stick his Garrett Gt42 powered Audi R8 on the rollers too


----------



## neilc

Lollypop86 said:


> is that because you missed with the first hand?
> 
> J
> xx


 :lol: :lol: I just thought it was normal to need both hands


----------



## Lollypop86

well only if your rubbish at catching small objects I guess :lol:

J
xx


----------



## neilc

Lollypop86 said:


> well only if your rubbish at catching small objects I guess :lol:
> 
> J
> xx


Do you know me ?? [smiley=gossip.gif] :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86

I've heard all the stories  lol

J
xx


----------



## jamman

neilc said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> well only if your rubbish at catching small objects I guess :lol:
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know me ?? [smiley=gossip.gif] :lol:
Click to expand...

Well from that accurate description yes :lol:

Ok night up at 04.00


----------



## Duggy

neilc said:


> No it's not as the voting hasn't finished. I was simply saying to check with them first as they are a potential RR to use. Surely that makes sense no ?


Owned... :wink: :lol: :lol:

John


----------



## Duggy

redsilverblue said:


> Duggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neilc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Before we agree on April the 26th ,maybe I should call Doug or Glenn at MRC and check that date is ok as I think I mentioned before they are doing some airflow work on their RR before the summer + they get booked up to 3 months in advance too.
> 
> 
> 
> So it's at MRC... :roll:
> 
> John
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MRC then, you know what that means - we are convoying my friend  :wink:
Click to expand...

Looks like we got us a convoy Vaiva 

John


----------



## millepeed

hi james lilla said love to you to. is there somthing i should know :? heeehee anyway we cant make april as we will be in orlando for 3 weeks. any other time is good.

vince


----------



## tonksy26

James, is your lad coming with you to the RR ?


----------



## Lollypop86

if it is at MRC Stuart said there is a holiday inn express just up the road lol oh and he votes MRC too ha ha

J
xx


----------



## Matt B

A mere 150 miles south for me - lol. Feel sorry for those from further North.

North West convoy me thinks


----------



## V6RUL

Matt B said:


> A mere 150 miles south for me - lol. Feel sorry for those from further North.
> 
> North West convoy me thinks


Aberdeen via NW on to wherever the AWD RR is..
Steve


----------



## John-H

V6RUL said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Choices will be
> 
> Badger Bill £35 (maximum on the day of 20 people due to data logging)
> MRC £40
> Powerstation £35
> 
> I will PM each person on the thread with the details and ask them
> to make a choice and then let everyone know as soon as the votes are in.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> James
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for posting the choices James.
> Is it possible to identify if the choices can run 4wd cars without pulling fuses..drive in, drive out..
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pulling the Haldex fuse on a Mk1 V6 DSG doesn't allow any drive to any of the wheels, the DSG dis-engages drive.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Just confirming some theory/rumour - the problem with four wheel drive rolling roads with the Haldex is the way it works mainly as FWD and engages RWD when it detects a difference in front to rear wheel speed (slip). This causes the rear drive to cut in and out repeatedly, messing up the results, as the controller keeps thinking the front wheels are spinning, and then not when rear is engaged and then again when disengaged etc etc.

The blue and orange Haldex controllers should fair better (also confirmed in practice) as they are supposed to lock the centre diff when the throttle is 100% but the blue will disengage on the deceleration run unlike the orange which gives rear engine braking - That will tend to affect the transmission loss calculation on the inertia type rolling roads (e.g. Dynojet) - but losses can be estimated if you need. They tend to vary quite a bit anyway on this system. If any of the V6 guys have a blue or orange type of controller (or the lock bolt) it might be worth a try - if the RR has a rear set of rollers.


----------



## Duggy

66 miles for me 

In a Blue and Green sandwich...

Better get my arse into gear, FMIC arrives tomorrow, dp in January, injectors when Dammo gets back and a trip to Staines needs to be booked! 

John


----------



## jamman

Going to go over the dates at the weekend and post what's available as I don't want to lose Vince and Lilla but I will have to go with the date that the majority want which at the moment looks 28th April.


----------



## Duggy

Would that be the 26th ;-)

John

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jamman

Duggy said:


> Would that be the 26th ;-)
> 
> John
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yes cheers mate


----------



## Lollypop86

he said 28th because thats my birthday and he cant stop thinking about it lol

J
xx


----------



## jamman

Lollypop86 said:


> he said 28th because thats my birthday and he cant stop thinking about it lol
> 
> J
> xx


Or that I have the memory of a goldfish when it comes to dates one of the two :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86

my reason sounds better ha ha

we need some different smilies lol

J
xx


----------



## jamman

Lollypop86 said:


> my reason sounds better ha ha
> 
> we need some different smilies lol
> 
> J
> xx


Ok we will go with your idea. 

On a side night and slightly back OT a few people including the ever vocal Mullum haven't voted yet so I don't want any moaning about anything if they haven't voted by the weekend when I publish the results.

I will also as said before be looking at a few other dates although we have only one strike against 26th April but if I can find a better date I will because I would like everyone happy 

Jess will be sending you a PM


----------



## mullum

"ever vocal" my @rse.

You tried to deny me a vote but you were instructed that you couldn't do that if you're promoting this as a TTF event.

I don't actually want to vote, or attend. But I wanted everyone who IS voting and attending to know that you singled me out for discrimination.

You're doing it to satisfy your bruised ego and you're continuing to do so now, despite being asked by admin to lay off.

Keep it up James. I'll be here to set you straight every single time


----------



## ian222

mullum said:


> "ever vocal" my @rse.
> 
> You tried to deny me a vote but you were instructed that you couldn't do that if you're promoting this as a TTF event.
> 
> I don't actually want to vote, or attend. But I wanted everyone who IS voting and attending to know that you singled me out for discrimination.
> 
> You're doing it to satisfy your bruised ego and you're continuing to do so now, despite being asked by admin to lay off.
> 
> Keep it up James. I'll be here to set you straight every single time


I must admit I dont really get you, you moan about not having a vote then say you dont want to vote. Mate, its a day out thats all. He is only trying to organise it fairly. James may have just accidentally forgotten to send a pm no need to get arsy about it.


----------



## mullum

You don't know the back story Ian. James hates me ever since Kaz was suspended.
We've both said that we won't read each others pm's because of the "bad blood". That's why he didn't pm me. I asked in the thread how I was supposed to vote and he singled me out as "special" (as he put it) saying I had to pm someone else.

I thought it was clear what was going on but unfortunately I'm having to explain.

I'm happy to leave it, abstain from the vote and not attend the event - which is what he wants.
But if he keeps having a dig at me I'm going to respond.


----------



## jamman

ian222 said:


> mullum said:
> 
> 
> 
> "ever vocal" my @rse.
> 
> You tried to deny me a vote but you were instructed that you couldn't do that if you're promoting this as a TTF event.
> 
> I don't actually want to vote, or attend. But I wanted everyone who IS voting and attending to know that you singled me out for discrimination.
> 
> You're doing it to satisfy your bruised ego and you're continuing to do so now, despite being asked by admin to lay off.
> 
> Keep it up James. I'll be here to set you straight every single time
> 
> 
> 
> I must admit I dont really get you, you moan about not having a vote then say you dont want to vote. Mate, its a day out thats all. He is only trying to organise it fairly. James may have just accidentally forgotten to send a pm no need to get arsy about it.
Click to expand...

Ian leave it mate the gentleman is on my foe list so I see nothing he posts.

A drama "queen" keyboard warrior nothing more.

As for admin ordering me what a laugh nothing of the sort as John H I'm sure will confirm if anyone is interested.

If he keeps this up I will just gets his posts removed by admin no worries

Now forget him onwards and upwards

PS Please dont quote his posts lol


----------



## mullum

By "queen" he's inferring that I'm homosexual. Which I'm not, but he clearly used the term in a derogatory manner.
I've never had any issues with James whatsoever. HE became a keyboard warrior against ME when I asked for his mate Kaz to be suspended. 
If he didn't keep taking swipes at me we'd have no interaction whatsoever.

It's actually really disappointing to have someone stalk me and swipe at me on a daily basis on here. Especially as I've made so much effort to share information and advice to so many people for so long.

He'd love to use this thread to get others to do the same to me - I only hope that some at least can see through the BS.


----------



## OeTT

Looking forward to getting this all booked up. Assuming it is MRC the holiday inn is pretty close but the nearest V Power is miles away. Any suggestions from locals? 
Cheers
Stewart


----------



## Lollypop86

Can we stop now please 

Mullum nothing should stop you from going, or voting you have every right to  I'm sure it seems like he was doing it on purpose to provoke a reaction and if thats how you feel from his trolling you've given him what he wants, I'm by no means defending him from the issues that I've had but this is a forum decision that you are part of and you should take advantage of that fact because he cant stop you being a very informative member (much like most people on here) and casting your vote.

I really want to go to this event which is why ive risen above anything said before, James knows that he has personally targeted me and made a hash of trying to cover it and I gave him what for (he probably knows I'd have no problem giving him what for to his face also), but what will this achieve? I dont know what went on with Kaz before (racism or something i duno) and I'm sure you had your reasons for asking him to be banned and I'm sure that the feeling was mutual from the mods/admin as to why it was done

so, can we just hold hands please?

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86

OeTT said:


> Looking forward to getting this all booked up. Assuming it is MRC the holiday inn is pretty close but the nearest V Power is miles away. Any suggestions from locals?
> Cheers
> Stewart


I'm gathering lists and local pubs also, James will tell you Friday

J
xx


----------



## mullum

Lollypop86 said:


> J
> xx


All it takes Jess, is for James to lay off - but he won't. And I won't allow him to deride me with impunity.


----------



## jamman

Ok line drawn move on can we get back OT now please or piss taking whichever peeps prefer. :-*


----------



## jamman

Lollypop86 said:


> OeTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to getting this all booked up. Assuming it is MRC the holiday inn is pretty close but the nearest V Power is miles away. Any suggestions from locals?
> Cheers
> Stewart
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gathering lists and local pubs also, James will tell you SATURDAY
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

 :wink: x


----------



## Lollypop86

so tell him then! I did and job done lol he either ignores me or....no wait he ignores me lol

I put a post up the other week of an internet troll.....someone who posts to get an emotional reaction either intentionally or not........lets take this thread back on topic and lets hash it out somewhere else??? pleaseeeee

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86

jamman said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OeTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to getting this all booked up. Assuming it is MRC the holiday inn is pretty close but the nearest V Power is miles away. Any suggestions from locals?
> Cheers
> Stewart
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gathering lists and local pubs also, James will tell you SATURDAY
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wink: x
Click to expand...

you told me FRIDAY!!!! lol now careful with openly saying your going to PM me people might get the wrong end of the stick......but not Neil's by all accounts its too small 

J
xx


----------



## mullum

James, I'm sorry we both fell out over Kaz.
You were very welcoming of me last year at the RR and I very much appreciated that. I never wanted to fall out with you because I know you're usually friendly, helpful and very knowledgable (if a bit of a wind up sometimes :lol: )
If we can both agree to leave it be - perhaps the forum would be a better place, for us, and for everyone else.
Sincerely, Stephen


----------



## millepeed

jamman said:


> Going to go over the dates at the weekend and post what's available as I don't want to lose Vince and Lilla but I will have to go with the date that the majority want which at the moment looks 28th April.


hi james thanks for the thought bud but we don't get back till the mon 28th [smiley=bigcry.gif] , if the majority go for this date there is always the next one if not then we are 100pc there for any other date.


----------



## Lollypop86

mullum said:


> James, I'm sorry we both fell out over Kaz.
> You were very welcoming of me last year at the RR and I very much appreciated that. I never wanted to fall out with you because I know you're usually friendly, helpful and very knowledgable (if a bit of a wind up sometimes :lol: )
> If we can both agree to leave it be - perhaps the forum would be a better place, for us, and for everyone else.
> Sincerely, Stephen


Well said....now vote! lol

J
xx


----------



## tonksy26

mullum said:


> James, I'm sorry we both fell out over Kaz.
> You were very welcoming of me last year at the RR and I very much appreciated that. I never wanted to fall out with you because I know you're usually friendly, helpful and very knowledgable (if a bit of a wind up sometimes :lol: )
> If we can both agree to leave it be - perhaps the forum would be a better place, for us, and for everyone else.
> Sincerely, Stephen


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## redsilverblue

mullum said:


> You don't know the back story Ian. James hates me ever since Kaz was suspended.
> We've both said that we won't read each others pm's because of the "bad blood". That's why he didn't pm me. I asked in the thread how I was supposed to vote and he singled me out as "special" (as he put it) saying I had to pm someone else.
> 
> I thought it was clear what was going on but unfortunately I'm having to explain.
> 
> I'm happy to leave it, abstain from the vote and not attend the event - which is what he wants.
> But if he keeps having a dig at me I'm going to respond.


I agree, James was very undiplomatic as an organizer and quite childish too by doing this. And when it comes to Kaz, he should had been suspended a year ago, when he was posting lines like 'buy my (clocked) TT' on this forum.

Meow.


----------



## jamman

So bored by this........

BIG thanks to Jess for agreeing to reccy some local hotels (with pub/rest) close by.


----------



## mullum

Oh well. I tried.


----------



## jamman

To anyone that's remotely [email protected]@king interested....

I have Mullum on my "foe" list so I don't see his posts and that's how it will stay so there will be no hassle to him from me
I promise.

I see no point on saying things I don't mean so I will leave it there.

Now can we get back OT (please)


----------



## kevbeans

Never a dull moment on here 

Anyway I might have to take a trip down to this as its only 150 miles away, not to sure I'll stay over the night before but if anyone is getting an early start and travelling down day of the RR I'm happy to cruise down with them. Might bring the other half although not sure its her thing, will we need to book places much in advance as its difficult with my work to know when I'm going to be in the country?


----------



## jamman

kevbeans said:


> Never a dull moment on here
> 
> Anyway I might have to take a trip down to this as its only 150 miles away, not to sure I'll stay over the night before but if anyone is getting an early start and travelling down day of the RR I'm happy to cruise down with them. Might bring the other half although not sure its her thing, will we need to book places much in advance as its difficult with my work to know when I'm going to be in the country?


You are more than welcome Kev and bring the other half but keep her away from Neil :wink:

The night before is fun so give it some thought.

We had a few just turn up on the day last year and run but obviously you then take a chance you might not get a run.


----------



## kevbeans

jamman said:


> You are more than welcome Kev and bring the other half but keep her away from Neil :wink:
> 
> The night before is fun so give it some thought.
> 
> We had a few just turn up on the day last year and run but obviously you then take a chance you might not get a run.


Cheers I'll keep an eye on this thread and make arrangements nearer the time depending on work etc but might just have to make a weekend of it.

Oh and I'm always looking to trade the other half in so I'm open to offers


----------



## jamman

tonksy26 said:


> James, is your lad coming with you to the RR ?


Sorry mate only just seen this going through posts trying to sort a date out.

Don't have a son yet just a gorgeous daughter Olivia aged 5 going on 15

I am trying though


----------



## jamman

John-H said:


> Just confirming some theory/rumour - the problem with four wheel drive rolling roads with the Haldex is the way it works mainly as FWD and engages RWD when it detects a difference in front to rear wheel speed (slip). This causes the rear drive to cut in and out repeatedly, messing up the results, as the controller keeps thinking the front wheels are spinning, and then not when rear is engaged and then again when disengaged etc etc.
> 
> The blue and orange Haldex controllers should fair better (also confirmed in practice) as they are supposed to lock the centre diff when the throttle is 100% but the blue will disengage on the deceleration run unlike the orange which gives rear engine braking - That will tend to affect the transmission loss calculation on the inertia type rolling roads (e.g. Dynojet) - but losses can be estimated if you need. They tend to vary quite a bit anyway on this system. If any of the V6 guys have a blue or orange type of controller (or the lock bolt) it might be worth a try - if the RR has a rear set of rollers.


Cheers for posting this info John


----------



## Lollypop86

http://www.mrctuning.com/index.php?...d=196:latest-news&catid=41:mrc-news&Itemid=18

Check out the MRC R8 (FIT) I'm trying to twist Stuarts arm to get it out, if the rr is at MRC ofcourse lol

J
xx


----------



## jamman

Jess will hopefully be going to check out the following hotel sooooon.

https://m.ihg.com/hotels/holidayinnexpr ... tail/bbyuk

There's a bar in the hotel and a Toby Carvery in the car park.

Also date wise does anyone have a problem with May 3rd this would enable Vince and much more importantly Lilla to come.

If peeps do we will have to stick with 26th April.


----------



## jamman

mullum said:


> James, I'm sorry we both fell out over Kaz.
> You were very welcoming of me last year at the RR and I very much appreciated that. I never wanted to fall out with you because I know you're usually friendly, helpful and very knowledgable (if a bit of a wind up sometimes :lol: )
> If we can both agree to leave it be - perhaps the forum would be a better place, for us, and for everyone else.
> Sincerely, Stephen


You are more than welcome to come Stephen and there will be no atmosphere or attitude from me ( I will be too busy )


----------



## Skeee

mullum said:


> James, ............................................because I know you're *usually *friendly,....................


 So James. What are you like the rest of the time!  :lol: :lol: :lol:

Note, I'll be at Thruxton (BTCC)that weekend, so a bit far to swing by into Oxon.


----------



## Nem

Stanford Hall show is on the 4th May, so I'm not really liking two early starts in one weekend.


----------



## jamman

Ok 26 April it is and Vince can blame Nick (Nem) lol

Sorry Vince


----------



## L33JSA

I'll be there.....probably not in my TT though unless I've found more hours in the day by then


----------



## Nem

jamman said:


> Ok 26 April it is and Vince can blame Nick (Nem) lol
> 
> Sorry Vince


I get blamed for everything. I'm used to it :?


----------



## neilc

Nem said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok 26 April it is and Vince can blame Nick (Nem) lol
> 
> Sorry Vince
> 
> 
> 
> I get blamed for everything. I'm used to it :?
Click to expand...

With power comes responsibility.. :wink:


----------



## V6RUL

L33JSA said:


> I'll be there.....probably not in my TT though unless I've found more hours in the day by then


Should I bring V60 RUL for a B em shoot out..
Steve


----------



## L33JSA

V6RUL said:


> Should I bring V60 RUL for a B em shoot out..
> Steve


Bring it on :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86

Boys and their toys lol

J
Xx


----------



## Rich196

L33JSA said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Should I bring V60 RUL for a B em shoot out..
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Bring it on :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

And ill bring my little 1er


----------



## jamman

L33JSA said:


> I'll be there.....probably not in my TT though unless I've found more hours in the day by then


Look forward to it Lee.

@Steve you're not getting out that way you will bring the V6 and MRC will get it on the RR no worries that's what they are telling me.


----------



## V6RUL

jamman said:


> L33JSA said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be there.....probably not in my TT though unless I've found more hours in the day by then
> 
> 
> 
> Look forward to it Lee.
> 
> @Steve you're not getting out that way you will bring the V6 and MRC will get it on the RR no worries that's what they are telling me.
Click to expand...

My car choice was dependant on the venue, so if it's MRC, V6 RUL it is then.
Steve


----------



## jamman

I can confirm it's........... MRC

The worlds worst kept secret thanks to my events sec Neil.

I will put up who voted for who prob on Saturday because at the moment I'm stuck on my IPhone 5 and I can't be arsed doing it.

I'm thinking a scrummy Waitrose/M&S style buffet if we cant mug someone into doing a BBQ.


----------



## V6RUL

If it's a cold buffet, we can all chip in..
Steve


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> If it's a cold buffet, we can all chip in..
> Steve


Toooooooo right I'm not buying the [email protected] :lol: :lol:


----------



## OeTT

So it looks like £70 incl breakfast unless Jess can get us a better rate.
cheers
Stewart


----------



## V6RUL

OeTT said:


> So it looks like £70 incl breakfast unless Jess can get us a better rate.
> cheers
> Stewart


We can nick the croissants for that price..
Steve


----------



## Lollypop86

OeTT said:


> So it looks like £70 incl breakfast unless Jess can get us a better rate.
> cheers
> Stewart


I'm going up there this evening and into mrc 

J
Xx


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> OeTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it looks like £70 incl breakfast unless Jess can get us a better rate.
> cheers
> Stewart
> 
> 
> 
> We can nick the croissants for that price..
> Steve
Click to expand...

+1

just make sure we double up in twins unlike last year when Neil booked is a double


----------



## Lollypop86

I'll see what I can sort lol might also see about a burger van or something lol

J
Xx


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OeTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it looks like £70 incl breakfast unless Jess can get us a better rate.
> cheers
> Stewart
> 
> 
> 
> We can nick the croissants for that price..
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1
> 
> just make sure we double up in twins unlike last year when Neil booked is a double
Click to expand...

ME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Errrr you booked it and I had to endure that bloody gob of yours all night. THE WORLD'S LOUDEST SNORE !


----------



## Lollypop86

Who wants to share with me! Ha ha ha ha

J
Xx


----------



## jamman

I can confirm we are booked into MRC on the 26th April 2014 to attend the infamous TT RR event

I will speak with Jess in the next two days about the hotel and then put up a new thread with all the details on page 1
to keep it all together same as last year

The countdown starts........

North vs South

Girls Vs Boys

Fatties Vs skinnyyyys

PS your Mrs has never mentioned my snoring


----------



## Rich196

Well done James and other for organsing this again, I hope to pop in on this one this year!!


----------



## BaueruTc

Will stick a holiday request in tomorrow and hopefully get it confirmed tomorrow!


----------



## mullum

I imagine the £25 a night Travelodge 10 minutes away towards Bicester is a no-no ? No restaurant or bar, just a Burger King :-|


----------



## BaueruTc

jamman said:


> North vs South
> 
> Girls Vs Boys
> 
> Fatties Vs skinnyyyys


Scots v English?

Think i may loose that one :lol:


----------



## millepeed

jamman said:


> Jess will hopefully be going to check out the following hotel sooooon.
> 
> https://m.ihg.com/hotels/holidayinnexpr ... tail/bbyuk
> 
> There's a bar in the hotel and a Toby Carvery in the car park.
> 
> Also date wise does anyone have a problem with May 3rd this would enable Vince and much more importantly Lilla to come.
> 
> If peeps do we will have to stick with 26th April.


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
you do know its going to be -10 outside and hail stones the size of golfballs and bbq wont light etcetcetc on the 26th april dont you. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
naaa you will all have a great time and smiles allround 
till the next one
enjoy
merry xmas
vince

ps i ment -20 :lol:


----------



## Matt B

70 quids for the hotel - bloody hell last one was 29 pound


----------



## J•RED

That's a shame Vince you have a lovely car, and would of been nice to see a true BHP figure this time. All the best though,

Jason.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## millepeed

Matt B said:


> 70 quids for the hotel - bloody hell last one was 29 pound


last one we all got a refund :roll:


----------



## millepeed

J•RED said:


> That's a shame Vince you have a lovely car, and would of been nice to see a true BHP figure this time. All the best though,
> 
> Jason.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


hey jason 
it was my true BHP figure sent a copy to my insurance and its now cheep as chips. but yes its a shame


----------



## Lollypop86

Don't worry guys I'm on the case!!!!! I won't even pay 70 for a night lol so have no fear I'll find a better one

J
Xx


----------



## caney

There's a Premier Inn /holiday inn type hotel literally 5 mins from MRC plus a Toby Carvery , and the usual Burger King, Mcdonalds etc within 5 mins as well


----------



## jamman

Oi don't start morning you all voted for somewhere in Banbury Oxford it's well
posh there ask Jess.


----------



## Matt B

millepeed said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> 70 quids for the hotel - bloody hell last one was 29 pound
> 
> 
> 
> last one we all got a refund :roll:
Click to expand...

What's the eye roll for - I gave my room to Fraser for nowt - I didnt get my money back


----------



## jamman

caney said:


> There's a Premier Inn /holiday inn type hotel literally 5 mins from MRC plus a Toby Carvery , and the usual Burger King, Mcdonalds etc within 5 mins as well


That is the one Steve we are talking about all
the hotels in banbury are close to that price with decent capacity and a rest/bar


----------



## Lollypop86

I don't actually live in or near Banbury but I know one of the guys at mrc so meeting him for a drink before poodling home lol nice little trip out for me up the a34 lol and I wouldn't say it's posh

J
Xx


----------



## kazinak

So my ban was lifted few weks ago and i'm back :lol: James sent the invitation to RR and after reading this thread I'm definitely coming :!:


----------



## tonksy26

kazinak said:


> So my ban was lifted few weks ago and i'm back :lol: James sent the invitation to RR and after reading this thread I'm definitely coming :!:


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## Lollypop86

Oh

J
Xx


----------



## jamman

Kaz, everyone is welcome I've made that clear and everyone will be on best behavior.

If Stephen chooses to come which I hope he does no silly stuff we are all here because we like TTs.

Apart from Lee, Rich, Steve and Kaz who now own BMWS so I can only imagine they are dropping off drugs somewhere along the way.

Smile and be happy folks


----------



## BaueruTc

jamman said:


> Apart from Lee, Rich, Steve and Kaz who now own BMWS so I can only imagine they are dropping off drugs somewhere along the way.


 [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## mullum

jamman said:


> Apart from Lee, Rich, Steve and Kaz who now own BMWS so I can only imagine they are dropping off drugs somewhere along the way.


Lmao :lol:


----------



## Matt B

jamman said:


> Kaz, everyone is welcome I've made that clear and everyone will be on best behavior.
> 
> If Stephen chooses to come which I hope he does no silly stuff we are all here because we like TTs.
> 
> Apart from Lee, Rich, Steve and Kaz who now own BMWS so I can only imagine they are dropping off drugs somewhere along the way.
> 
> Smile and be happy folks


Nothing wrong with BMW's mate


----------



## jamman

Matt B said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kaz, everyone is welcome I've made that clear and everyone will be on best behavior.
> 
> If Stephen chooses to come which I hope he does no silly stuff we are all here because we like TTs.
> 
> Apart from Lee, Rich, Steve and Kaz who now own BMWS so I can only imagine they are dropping off drugs somewhere along the way.
> 
> Smile and be happy folks
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with BMW's mate
Click to expand...

Nothing wrong at all always had good Es and great speed......


----------



## V6RUL

I need to supplement my TT addiction with Bem drop offs.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## L33JSA

jamman said:


> ..........so I can only imagine they are dropping off drugs somewhere along the way.


Only the ones you asked me to bring for you mate.... 8)


----------



## Lollypop86

Viagra?

J
xx


----------



## redsilverblue

kazinak said:


> So my ban was lifted few weks ago and i'm back :lol: James sent the invitation to RR and after reading this thread I'm definitely coming :!:


Cannot wait to meet you :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

And listen to your English stutter.


----------



## Rich196

Lollypop86 said:


> Viagra?
> 
> J
> xx


Neil better make sure it is two twins this year then!


----------



## jamman

Rich196 said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Viagra?
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> Neil better make sure it is two twins this year then!
Click to expand...

 [smiley=argue.gif] :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86

well whatever you need to make it work lol

J
xx


----------



## L33JSA

Lollypop86 said:


> Viagra?
> 
> J
> xx


I wouldn't know where to start looking for them I'm afraid.... 

James asked if I could get any of these cheap from Liverpool...


----------



## Lollypop86

are they viagra desguised as weight loss pills? lol now that would be funny ha ha

J
xx


----------



## L33JSA

Lollypop86 said:


> are they viagra desguised as weight loss pills? lol now that would be funny ha ha
> 
> J
> xx


No....laxatives disguised as weight loss pills....even funnier.... :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86

or a mixture lol

ew lol

J
xx


----------



## mstew

Lollypop86 said:


> or a mixture lol
> 
> ew lol
> 
> J
> xx


That'd be one terribly awkward position....or just very messy :lol:


----------



## L33JSA

Least you'd have somewhere to rest your chin whilst sat on the toilet.....

I've clearly thought into this far too much!!


----------



## jamman

L33JSA said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> are they viagra desguised as weight loss pills? lol now that would be funny ha ha
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> No....laxatives disguised as weight loss pills....even funnier.... :lol:
Click to expand...

Will need a few as I'm FULL of sh1t


----------



## ades tt 180

I'm deffo coming to this....let's see if we can get us a convoy down the m40. ..


----------



## Duggy

ades tt 180 said:


> I'm deffo coming to this....let's see if we can get us a convoy down the m40. ..


We've already got at least two coming up the M5 - M42 - M40... Where are you based Ade? 

John


----------



## conlechi

Convoy sounds good , I can do M5 route


----------



## redsilverblue

Duggy said:


> ades tt 180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm deffo coming to this....let's see if we can get us a convoy down the m40. ..
> 
> 
> 
> We've already got at least two coming up the M5 - M42 - M40... Where are you based Ade?
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Blue one said it would be cool to convoy, sounds like we have at least three 

Guy, stop hugging giant pussies and show your face over here


----------



## Duggy

conlechi said:


> Convoy sounds good , I can do M5 route


The more the merrier Mark  It will be nice to see yours on the move

With Guy, that now makes a 4 TT convoy already 

John


----------



## BaueruTc

Well i will be going to this now as i have had my work holidays confirmed!  
Looking forward to finally getting my car on the rollers! Will keep an eye on this thread to find out what the crack is with the hotel.

May i ask some that have attended these events how you all wash there cars once you arrive at the hotel? I will happily give her a blast at a jet wash with the lance only, No brush is going near my car but i would normally give her a hand wash afterwards.


----------



## neilc

BaueruTc said:


> May i ask some that have attended these events how you all wash there cars once you arrive at the hotel? I will happily give her a blast at a jet wash with the lance only, No brush is going near my car but i would normally give her a hand wash afterwards.


What we normally do is explode a fire extinguisher all over the cars and then panic around looking for a jetwash somewhere..

P.s Last years attendees will get it. :wink:


----------



## richyboy

Hi James I'm up for this again this year, I'll be bringing the TT this time was gutted last year I couldn't run, wonder what Neil will be bringing to the event qs? Let me know the hotel and I'll be there! Cheers rich


----------



## Mondo

jamman said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> 
> R-tech? Well regarded!
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mate,
> 
> Can you PM or post the details please.
> 
> You still owe me a beer for that jubilee clip
> 
> Cheers
> 
> James
Click to expand...

Yeah, good luck with that... :roll:


----------



## Mondo

TTSPORT666 said:


> Im in too....not too bothered where it will be..But understand the dsg debate.. :wink:
> 
> As long as i beat our Mondo again that's all that maters... :lol:
> 
> Damien.


One-all, chumpy. Winner takes all this time. :twisted:


----------



## ades tt 180

Duggy said:


> ades tt 180 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm deffo coming to this....let's see if we can get us a convoy down the m40. ..
> 
> 
> 
> We've already got at least two coming up the M5 - M42 - M40... Where are you based Ade?
> 
> John
Click to expand...

Hi mate...I'm up in Cannock so I can wait at Hopwood till you all come rolling past...so is that 5 so far?...


----------



## Mondo

Sorry all - and DB in particular - but am slowly catching up with this thread. I'm def' in, and will be staying over the night before, if that's an option. So it's 26th April at MRC Tuning in Banbury, yes? Works for me!

Vaiva, one small request. No LBD, eh? I think the heat soak it caused affected my RR figures...


----------



## jamman

Shaaaatupppppppp yes LBD


----------



## Callum-TT

Anyone from the north east confirmed for this?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jamman

Callum-TT said:


> Anyone from the north east confirmed for this?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Callum, I know there's one or two coming down from Scotland and a few more from the Manky and Liverpool area they will be coming down the night before, come down will be a laugh.


----------



## Mondo

Is the 'Hotel info soon' bit in the Thread title still accurate? Keen to book/reserve my spot is all.


----------



## OeTT

Mondo said:


> Is the 'Hotel info soon' bit in the Thread title still accurate? Keen to book/reserve my spot is all.


Snap


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> Is the 'Hotel info soon' bit in the Thread title still accurate? Keen to book/reserve my spot is all.


Jesus FB it takes you weeks to find the thread and now your going all Mr Impatient on me......

Yes I have the hotel info will post it later when I've finished my work and house search/contract paperwork x x


----------



## Lollypop86

jamman said:


> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the 'Hotel info soon' bit in the Thread title still accurate? Keen to book/reserve my spot is all.
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus FB it takes you weeks to find the thread and now your going all Mr Impatient on me......
> 
> Yes I have the hotel info will post it later when I've finished my work and house search/contract paperwork x x
Click to expand...

lol fyi i gave james the hotel info on friday  lol

J
xx


----------



## jamman

Lollypop86 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mondo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is the 'Hotel info soon' bit in the Thread title still accurate? Keen to book/reserve my spot is all.
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus FB it takes you weeks to find the thread and now your going all Mr Impatient on me......
> 
> Yes I have the hotel info will post it later when I've finished my work and house search/contract paperwork x x
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol fyi i gave james the hotel info on friday  lol
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

Errr No you gave me a list Friday and we spoke about a good choice today. pffft pfffft. x


----------



## jamman

To make FB happy

http://www.premierinn.com/en/hotel/SILG ... %7Cplid%7C

Best choice in the end because it's not too expensive, good reviews and there is a rest/pub there

I will put all the info in a new thread in the next few days

Thanks to Jessica for the hotel info and Neil for announcing the RR venue before the voting had finished.

REMEMBER YOU WANT TO STAY THE 25/04 NOT 26 (Tonksy)


----------



## Lollypop86

And to me again for recommending mrc ha ha

J
Xx


----------



## tonksy26

jamman said:


> To make FB happy
> 
> http://www.premierinn.com/en/hotel/SILG ... %7Cplid%7C
> 
> Best choice in the end because it's not too expensive, good reviews and there is a rest/pub there
> 
> I will put all the info in a new thread in the next few days
> 
> Thanks to Jessica for the hotel info and Neil for announcing the RR venue before the voting had finished.


Says there's no rooms available on the 26th April ?


----------



## jamman

tonksy26 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> To make FB happy
> 
> http://www.premierinn.com/en/hotel/SILG ... %7Cplid%7C
> 
> Best choice in the end because it's not too expensive, good reviews and there is a rest/pub there
> 
> I will put all the info in a new thread in the next few days
> 
> Thanks to Jessica for the hotel info and Neil for announcing the RR venue before the voting had finished.
> 
> 
> 
> Says there's no rooms available on the 26th April ?
Click to expand...

Just as well Tonks because you want to stay on the 25th lol


----------



## tonksy26

jamman said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> To make FB happy
> 
> http://www.premierinn.com/en/hotel/SILG ... %7Cplid%7C
> 
> Best choice in the end because it's not too expensive, good reviews and there is a rest/pub there
> 
> I will put all the info in a new thread in the next few days
> 
> Thanks to Jessica for the hotel info and Neil for announcing the RR venue before the voting had finished.
> 
> 
> 
> Says there's no rooms available on the 26th April ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just as well Tonks because you want to stay on the 25th lol
Click to expand...

Just checking :-*


----------



## Lollypop86

Ha ha can't help but laugh at that

J
Xx


----------



## BaueruTc

Thats me booked in for the 25th!


----------



## mullum

£50/66 now


----------



## Mondo

jamman said:


> To make FB happy...


Never knew you cared, DB. :-*

I'm booked in too, for 25th. ANZAC Day, as it so happens. Hope I don't get slaughtered by the barbarian hoardes - or even Damien.


----------



## tonksy26

What did you and damo run last year mondo ?


----------



## Rich196

tonksy26 said:


> What did you and damo run last year mondo ?


not enough!


----------



## Lollypop86

Is there any responsible adults who will be able to point me in the direction of my room when I'm a bit merry lol

J
Xx


----------



## Mondo

Rich196 said:


> tonksy26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What did you and damo run last year mondo ?
> 
> 
> 
> not enough!
Click to expand...

Aye. Too much, and not enough, in that order. 

Think Dammo got... 292? I only hit about 265, as opposed to the 285 wot is normal. Whatever was wrong seemed to have sorted itself out by the time the Dynamic Trio drove back to Surrey.


----------



## kazinak

My new car sorted now and i'm definitely coming


----------



## Lollypop86

EDIT: Coming lol

J
xx


----------



## redsilverblue

kazinak said:


> My new car sorted now and i'm definitely cumming


----------



## Matt B

booked - most likely bringing Mrs B too - provided we can get babysitters


----------



## BaueruTc

kazinak said:


> My new car sorted now and i'm definitely cumming


An other TT Kaz???


----------



## kazinak

Lollypop86 said:


> EDIT: Coming lol
> 
> J
> xx


auto correction :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86

kazinak said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Coming lol
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> auto correction :lol:
Click to expand...

Ha ha say no more

J
xx


----------



## redsilverblue

jamman said:


> Shaaaatupppppppp yes LBD


Nie w kwietniu, Pan Organizator


----------



## Rich196

BaueruTc said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> My new car sorted now and i'm definitely cumming
> 
> 
> 
> An other TT Kaz???
Click to expand...

nah proper car with right wheel drive  Awful colour though!


----------



## tonksy26

Rich196 said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> 
> My new car sorted now and i'm definitely cumming
> 
> 
> 
> An other TT Kaz???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nah proper car with right wheel drive  Awful colour though!
Click to expand...

Piss colour ! 8)


----------



## Matt B

is someone gonna spill the beans ?


----------



## Lollypop86

its a piss coloured car by all accounts lol

J
xx


----------



## Matt B

Lollypop86 said:


> its a piss coloured car by all accounts lol
> 
> J
> xx


yeah but it has to be a good car to get away with the urine theme


----------



## Lollypop86

maybe he's nicked delboy's car lol that was kinda piss coloured lol

J
xx


----------



## kazinak

best colour in my opinion :roll: M3 phoenix yellow


----------



## tonksy26

kazinak said:


> best colour in my opinion :roll: M3 phoenix yellow


Prefer your z4


----------



## kazinak

it was a good car ,will miss soft top , use to drive with the roof down whatever the whether :lol:


----------



## Matt B

kazinak said:


> best colour in my opinion :roll: M3 phoenix yellow


Will you be gracing the rollers ?


----------



## kazinak

yes, would be interest to see what's left


----------



## OeTT

Hotel booked. Let's hope I don't have to give the room away again this year.


----------



## mullum

Hate to say it, but I love the Phoenix yellow M3


----------



## V6RUL

OeTT said:


> Hotel booked. Let's hope I don't have to give the room away again this year.


I'm hoping.. :lol: 
Few beers in the pump for ya.
Steve


----------



## Lollypop86

will be my birthday weekend so I'll make no excuse for my actions lol

J
xx


----------



## OeTT

It will interesting to see what Wak can coax out of the old girl without having to spend lots of money. Off to see the wizard early in the New Year. Really looking forward to this, especially after missing out last year. Here's hoping we get to see ubrul demonstrate more than it's VTOL  
Stewart


----------



## Matt B

OeTT said:


> Hotel booked. Let's hope I don't have to give the room away again this year.


You and me both ! Glad I wasn't the only one


----------



## V6RUL

OeTT said:


> It will interesting to see what Wak can coax out of the old girl without having to spend lots of money. Off to see the wizard early in the New Year. Really looking forward to this, especially after missing out last year. Here's hoping we get to see ubrul demonstrate more than it's VTOL
> Stewart


Don't think WAK has looked at too many Vees, will be interesting what can be achieved with minimal mods.
Hopefully there won't be any VTOL if she is strapped down well enough..
Steve


----------



## Lollypop86

V6RUL said:


> OeTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will interesting to see what Wak can coax out of the old girl without having to spend lots of money. Off to see the wizard early in the New Year. Really looking forward to this, especially after missing out last year. Here's hoping we get to see ubrul demonstrate more than it's VTOL
> Stewart
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think WAK has looked at too many Vees, will be interesting what can be achieved with minimal mods.
> Hopefully there won't be any VTOL if she is strapped down well enough..
> Steve
Click to expand...

Does this mean that I'll get to have a ride in janice? lol

J
xx


----------



## V6RUL

Lollypop86 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OeTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will interesting to see what Wak can coax out of the old girl without having to spend lots of money. Off to see the wizard early in the New Year. Really looking forward to this, especially after missing out last year. Here's hoping we get to see ubrul demonstrate more than it's VTOL
> Stewart
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think WAK has looked at too many Vees, will be interesting what can be achieved with minimal mods.
> Hopefully there won't be any VTOL if she is strapped down well enough..
> Steve
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Does this mean that I'll get to have a ride in janice? lol
> 
> J
> xx
Click to expand...

From a 150 to a Vee, all in one move..are you sure you're ready..
Steve


----------



## Lollypop86

I was born ready! lol

J
xx


----------



## V6RUL

Lollypop86 said:


> I was born ready! lol
> 
> J
> xx


 :lol: :lol: scream if ya wanna go faster..
Steve


----------



## Lollypop86

ha ha i'll make sure i do lol

J
xx


----------



## Mondo

redsilverblue said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shaaaatupppppppp yes LBD
> 
> 
> 
> Nie w kwietniu, Pan Organizator
Click to expand...

Too cold, eh? Fair enough; you'd probably freeze to death.


----------



## .rich.

Have you filled up all the spaces or is there room for more?


----------



## Lollypop86

Theres always room, check the hotel see if you can still book a room

J
xx


----------



## .rich.

Nice one, thanks.


----------



## TootRS

Would love to come along if this is at MRC. Room for one more?


----------



## Lollypop86

always room for more 

J
xx


----------



## jamman

@Rich and Toot

As Jess says all welcome I will out a proper thread up with who wants to come/run and who is staying over etc when I'm back to work after the 1st.

One important thing to add is that peeps are more than welcome just to come along and have a butchers at the cars and have a laugh you don't have to run and as anyone that have been to the last couple will tell you we are a very friendly lot.


----------



## kevbeans

jamman said:


> anyone that have been to the last couple will tell you we are a very friendly lot.


Ha so nothing like how well everyone seems to get along on the forum then 

I'll hopefully be coming along with the other half, she'll probably be bored to death but hey that's life.


----------



## Lollypop86

its all a front! we all just bitch at each other to spice things up....in pm its totally different lol

J
xx


----------



## jamman

kevbeans said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> anyone that have been to the last couple will tell you we are a very friendly lot.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha so nothing like how well everyone seems to get along on the forum then
> 
> I'll hopefully be coming along with the other half, she'll probably be bored to death but hey that's life.
Click to expand...

This sounds sexist Kev and it's not meant to be but I know there's normally a few ladies go out for a few hours shopping and leave their hubbies to talk cars and generally dribble over manifolds so that might be an idea.


----------



## richyboy

All booked James ..... See you lot there


----------



## spike

Can you collate all the relevant info on the first post, so newbies can work where & when this is! (ok so the when is in the title) lol


----------



## jamman

spike said:


> Can you collate all the relevant info on the first post, so newbies can work where & when this is! (ok so the when is in the title) lol


I will do this over the next few days and start a fresh thread with all the relevant info

Come along it will be a laugh


----------



## Gazzer

jamman said:


> Date 26-04-14
> 
> Venue MRC
> http://www.mrctuning.com
> 
> Hotel - Remember to book 25-4 (Tonksy)
> 
> Premier Inn
> Silverstone
> Brackley Hatch
> Syresham
> nr. Brackley
> Northamptonshire
> England
> NN13 5TX
> 
> It looks like the cheaper rooms are gone now so best double up to soften the blow.
> 
> Might be worth giving them a call.
> 
> http://www.premierinn.com/en/hotel/SILGRE/silverstone
> 
> Last years great do.....
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=3&t=319707&hilit=rolling


thanks for pm james count me out please,


----------



## Suzuka

Im in. Hopefully have the RS by then!


----------



## Lollypop86

JAMMMMMMAN! When you putting the new thread up? lol

J
xx


----------



## jamman

Gazzer said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Date 26-04-14
> 
> Venue MRC
> http://www.mrctuning.com
> 
> Hotel - Remember to book 25-4 (Tonksy)
> 
> Premier Inn
> Silverstone
> Brackley Hatch
> Syresham
> nr. Brackley
> Northamptonshire
> England
> NN13 5TX
> 
> It looks like the cheaper rooms are gone now so best double up to soften the blow.
> 
> Might be worth giving them a call.
> 
> http://www.premierinn.com/en/hotel/SILGRE/silverstone
> 
> Last years great do.....
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=3&t=319707&hilit=rolling
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for pm james count me out please,
Click to expand...

I guessed that from the three calls I made without even a text back.

Like I said hope you are feeling better.


----------



## jamman

Lollypop86 said:


> JAMMMMMMAN! When you putting the new thread up? lol
> 
> J
> xx


Soon Jess I promise family come first at Christmas/New Year and house purchase getting in the way at the moment.


----------



## Lollypop86

its cool, if you need anything let me know

J
xx


----------



## V6RUL

Premier booked.
Steve


----------



## jamman

V6RUL said:


> Premier booked.
> Steve


Good lad


----------



## jamman

Lollypop86 said:


> its cool, if you need anything let me know
> 
> J
> xx


Will do thank you Jess


----------



## Matt B

Premier inn are having a sale for next 4 days and rooms are being offered at 25 quid according to an email I have received today.

Matt


----------



## jamman

Matt B said:


> Premier inn are having a sale for next 4 days and rooms are being offered at 25 quid according to an email I have received today.
> 
> Matt


As ever the LFC fan is way ahead of the EFC fan and has already checked for the dates and there aren't any cheap rooms I'm affraid.


----------



## Matt B

Blah blah blah red sh*te lol


----------



## jamman

Matt B said:


> Blah blah blah red sh*te lol


Great response/put down Matt stunning :wink:


----------



## Matt B

jamman said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blah blah blah red sh*te lol
> 
> 
> 
> Great response/put down Matt stunning :wink:
Click to expand...

I think you understood what I meant


----------



## jamman

Matt B said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blah blah blah red sh*te lol
> 
> 
> 
> Great response/put down Matt stunning :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you understood what I meant
Click to expand...

Nope it must be your strange accent :wink: :-*


----------



## Lollypop86

So people are going to be topping and tailing? lol

J
Xx


----------



## tonksy26

Lollypop86 said:


> So people are going to be topping and tailing? lol
> 
> J
> Xx


Thought it was a massive orgy in your room ?


----------



## jamman

Lollypop86 said:


> So people are going to be topping and tailing? lol
> 
> J
> Xx


I always spoon :wink:

Thread for runners, watchers and the night before will be up Sunday Jess


----------



## Lollypop86

tonksy26 said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So people are going to be topping and tailing? lol
> 
> J
> Xx
> 
> 
> 
> Thought it was a massive orgy in your room ?
Click to expand...

Well I never said that but always up for a party ha ha lol

J
Xx


----------



## Lollypop86

jamman said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So people are going to be topping and tailing? lol
> 
> J
> Xx
> 
> 
> 
> I always spoon :wink:
> 
> Thread for runners, watchers and the night before will be up Sunday Jess
Click to expand...

Lol you can spoon with tonks lol

Runners.....sooooo many jokes lol

J
Xx


----------



## Gazzer

Sorry James I no longer have that phone number bud it was a company phone, so contract ended in November. Hope rr goes well & maybe catch you all on next one. I tell a fib I do have it but contract on hold as can't pay bill lol so cannot use it basically.


----------



## Matt B

Gazzer said:


> Sorry James I no longer have that phone number bud it was a company phone, so contract ended in November. Hope rr goes well & maybe catch you all on next one. I tell a fib I do have it but contract on hold as can't pay bill lol so cannot use it basically.


Hey gazer - sorry to hear your having tough times


----------



## kevbeans

As long as I still have a job and there's no problems with the car I'll be coming down on sat morning for a run.

Sent from my XT890 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo

Hey James, what happened to the 'gunslingers' and 'overnighters' list you had going? :?


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> Hey James, what happened to the 'gunslingers' and 'overnighters' list you had going? :?


Check the other thread mate


----------



## Mondo

Found it. I'm not down on the 'night before pi$$heads' list. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Lollypop86

Mondo said:


> Found it. I'm not down on the 'night before pi$$heads' list. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Omg why not?!

J
Xx


----------



## Mondo

'Cause he's a slacker and hasn't updated the list yet.

Probably too busy cruisin' for this years' supply of supersized sausage rolls. :wink:


----------



## Lollypop86

I'm not going to say what came to mind ha ha

J
Xx


----------



## jamman

Mondo said:


> 'Cause he's a slacker and hasn't updated the list yet.
> 
> Probably too busy cruisin' for this years' supply of supersized sausage rolls. :wink:


I'm moving house (in this Friday) and not had broadband for ages so kiss it Ausi xx

Back online in 2 weeks I think lol


----------



## Lollypop86

Does one not have a smart mobilie? Lol

J
Xx


----------



## Mondo

jamman said:


> ... kiss it Ausi xx...


In your dreams, doughboy. And my nightmares.


----------



## Duggy

So, if we haven't got a BBQ, are there any fast food places close by?

I owe Damo an organic burger... :lol:

John


----------



## Lollypop86

get a BBQ lol Mondo can cook for continually moaning

J
xx


----------



## Mondo

In _your _dreams, Jess. :-*


----------



## Lollypop86

we'll see :lol:

J
xx


----------



## jamman

Lollypop86 said:


> Does one not have a smart mobilie? Lol
> 
> J
> Xx


Yes Jess one has an iPhone trouble is one has to wade through the banter and it's not easy mwah mwah


----------



## Lollypop86

Sometimes reading the banter is the best bit lol

J
Xx


----------



## Pot Of Jam

Count me in, I live 20 mins away so no brainer


----------



## jimojameso

I'm coming but just watching


----------



## mstew

Mondo has swayed me somewhat, how much is it to get my car on the RR?


----------



## neilc

Post in this one guys... 

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=514282


----------



## Lollypop86

its around £40

J
xx


----------

